# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Казахские детские песни, сценарии

## Arcaha

*«ПРАЗДНИК В АУЛЕ»*

Действующие   лица  и   исполнители:
Ведущие - 3
Аксакалы -  2:
невеста-
Подруга-
Жених-
Верблюдица-
Барашек-
Аяз-Ата-
Аккыз-
Лень-
Лодырь-
Скука-
Друг  жениха (без слов)-
 Всего  15   действующих  лиц

Высоко в горах, на широком горном пастбище расположился летний аул. На зелёных холмах блеют отары овец. В аул со всех сторон стекаются люди. Все они нарядно одеты, весело переговариваются, смеются

Сегодня здесь праздник. Кипят казаны, среди гостей снуют жизнерадостные мальчишки. Все в ожидании. Но вот из юрты выходит убелённый сединой аксакал. На его лице и волнение, и радость. Он подаёт знак, и., праздник начинается.

Аксакал1: 
Как имя любимой, нежно и свято	
 Храните  имя родимой земли.
В ней прадедов счастье осталось когда-то,
По ней боевые победы прошли.

Аксакал 2:    Пусть праздник  начнётся
                       В  сердцах  молодых
                      Пусть  песнею  он  отзовётся
                      О, тойбастар, тойбастар, тойбастар!

 В  юрте находится невеста. Её обряжают в свадебный наряд, надевают ювелирные украшения. Но девушка грустна. Завтра увезут её далеко-далеко, в другую семью, и расстанется она с родными и подругами, со своим аулом. Оттого она и грустит.

Подруга: Вокруг невесты собрались односельчане, её подружки. Они сочувствуют ей, дают советы, успокаивают. «Хотя ты и улетаешь из родного гнезда, не плачь, впереди тебя ждёт счастье», — говорят они.

Барашек: Я маленький барашек-подарок невесты. Пасусь недалеко от аула. Я  отыскиваю себе сочную травку и тоже хочу поиграть с такими же сам ягнятами, козлятами.

Невеста: Я  немного печальная. Все с любопытством разглядывают мой наряд. Мне очень идёт белое  платье. Вот я  вижу,  как  ко  мне  идёт   моя  любимая  верблюдица.

Верблюдица: А вот в сиянии мягких лучей солнца бегу я - светло-серая верблюдица. Переливается разными оттенками моя пушистая шерсть. Завтра посадят на меня невесту, и  повезу  я  её в аул жениха, навстречу радостной  счастливой жизни
 Жених: Наконец, из большой белой юрты торжественно выходят нарядные жених с друзьями. Весь аул, все гости сейчас здесь. Они обступили молодых, выражают им свои искренние поздравления и пожелания, поют им свадебную песню «Жар-жар».
В№3:  Но  праздник  не  кончается,  ведь свадебный  той  удивительным  образом  совпал  с  приходом  Нового  года.  Возвестить  об  этом   собираются  нам  Дед  Мороз  и  Снегурочка  по  казахски  Аяз- ата  и  Аккыз.

 Аяз- ата: Келесе  Жана  жыл  кутты   болсын!  С  наступающим  Новым  годом, друзья!

Аккыз:   Давайте  споём  песни,  посвящённые  празднику. Молодые  люди  пусть порадуют  нас   стихами.

Аяз- ата:  Молодцы как  хорошо  поёте  и  по-  русски  и  по-  казахски!   Но  я  вижу  как   на  свадьбу  явились   совсем  нехорошие  гости!   Да   вот   же   они!

 Лень. Вы слышали? Они празднуют свадьбу, и  даже  приближение Нового года? Я — Лень и не могу этого допустить!

Лодырь. Согласен, подружка, вместо того чтобы лодырничать, они трудятся, поют! Я — Лодырь!

Скука. А я — Скука! Представляете, они хотят веселиться тогда, когда надо скучать. Этого нельзя допустить!

Лень. Но мы не можем им помешать в таком виде. Нас узнали. Надо их как-то обмануть.

Лодырь. Пойдемте, я знаю, что делать. (Уходят из зала.)

Входят  Лень, Лодырь,  Скука   переодетые в  другие  костюмы.

Лень:  Салеметсизбе, достар!  Из   другого  аула   мы   приехали   к  вам
 на   той!

А  кто   вы   такие?  И  что   вы   хотели?

Лодырь:   Как   вы   не   узнали   Нас?  Мы -  Журналисты  из  известной
газеты!

Скука:  Да,  мы   ведём  репортаж!  С  места   событий!  Вот  у  нас  какие   фотоаппараты  и   диктофоны!

Кош  келдениздер!  Добро  пожаловать!  Что  бы   Вы  хотели  услышать  и   увидеть?

Скука:   Песни, стихи, загадки, танцы, если конечно  они  у вас  есть.

Конечно, есть  ведь правда, ребята?
Выступление  ребят

Ну как, хорошо?

Лень. Хорошо, но плохо! Песни надо изменить: очень веселые.  Стихи и танцы сократить, покороче  надо, погрустнее,  Например,  мне нравится такая песня « Что  стоишь, качаясь, тонкая  Рябина»!

Но это невозможно, все тогда умрут со скуки!   Ведь  Новый  год   на носу!

Скука:  Не  знаю  что там  у  тебя   на носу,  но от   меня ещё никто ни  разу не помер!

А   причём  тут  Вы   вообще – то?

Скука  (в сторону)  Ой  чуть- чуть  не  проговорилась!

Лодырь   Короче   не   получится   из   вашего праздника репортажа!  Вот так-то!

А  что   же   нам   сделать, чтобы праздник был  освещён   в   газете?

Скука. Всем спать, спать, бездельничать и спать   немедленно!
Все дети засыпают в разных позах. Посередине зала сыпают герои.
Лодырь. Ну, вот и порядок! Теперь и мы поспим, а то уработались совсем. Праздника они захотели. Обойдутся! (Зевает)
На секунду в зале воцаряются тишина и темнота. Раздаётся голос.
Аяз-Ата. Ау, люди, дети, ау!

Аккыз. Ау, ребята!

 Аяз-Ата. Есть здесь кто-нибудь? Ничего не понимаю темнота, тишина.  Что случилось, пока мы на минуту выходили? Нас пригласили на праздник, а здесь все спят!

Аккыз. Дедушка, давай включай свет,  посмотрим!.

Аяз-Ата. Свет, зажгись!
Зажигается свет.
Аяз-Ата. Э, понятно! (Обходит зал, видит спящих.) Да они все спят! Просыпайтесь, вставайте, проснитесь.
Дети просыпаются.
Аяз-Ата.А это кто? (Подходят к спящим посреди зала героям.) А, я   кажется, вас вычислил, хоть вы и переоделись  старые знакомые — Лень, Лодырь и Скука. Никак не можете угомониться! Вам не место здесь! Уходите прочь! Не мешайте проводить наш праздник!
    Л е н ь. Да мы ничего, просто так, повеселились немного, уходим, уходим!  

Аяз-Ата. Ну, вот и нет здесь больше зла Настал момент, и я вас поздравляю! Здоровья вам, любви, добра, тепла, Спасибо  всем  вам за  праздник!

 Список    использованной литературы и ссылок:
Музыкальное наследие Казахстана
http://musicheritage.nlrk.kz/index.php/ru/menu/show/9
ASYL MURA
http://www.asylmura.kz/diski/index.php?p=zhubanov
Асия Мухамбетова, Гульнар Бегалинова
Казахский музыкальный язык как государственная проблема
http://www.bankreferatov.kz/kultura/173-kazmuz.html
КАЗАХСКАЯ МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ КУЛЬТУРА
http://mmtrainers.chat.ru/image/cd/kmk.htm
Внеклассное мероприятие "Классный Новый год"
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/504655/
внеклассное мероприятие "Новый год" (сценарий)
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/514605/

http:/*************.com/files/yga8d9fk6
презентация Спящей красавицы, кому понравиться  выложу музыку
http://yabadaba.ru/files/140652
презентация Золушки, в конце есть ссылки, может кому понадобиться. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/693474m.jpg[/IMG] пробую вставлять
[IMG]http://*********ru/672994m.jpg[/IMG]

http:/*************.com/files/gky7zvjcx или http://files.mail.ru/L8V54K
Презентация по мотивам аниме Наруто, если надо вышлю сценарии
в конце ее интересные ссылки на японские сказки, аниме

"Тайна свирели.rar": http://yabadaba.ru/files/141736- фрагменты  выступления 
[IMG]http://*********ru/708630m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/698390m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/697366m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## irina11

ПриветВсем! Предлагаю делиться информацией по работе в казахских группах всем музыкальным руководителям!!! :Ok:

----------


## кот43

Здравствуйте! Вот немного материала в нашу общую копилкуhttp://files.mail.ru/G8EP9D

----------


## ненька

Ой, наконец-то дождались!!! Давайте собирать все здесь в копилочку.
http://files.mail.ru/HLV1X0 Ботаканым

----------


## Гульназ

песенка "Әже"  в общую копилку. http://files.mail.ru/SRV633 минус.
если нужны будут слова-скину. песня авторская. а мне так минус записали в быстром темпе. а замедлять темп я не умею.

----------


## Гульназ

вот еще несколько песен http://files.mail.ru/2XRR8O

----------


## Гульназ

> Всем казахстанцам привет! Наконец-то и у нас будет своя страничка! Спасибо Ирине! Скоро выпуски в детских садах. Делюсь песней "Біріншіге барамын"
> Ноты со словами
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17782917
> Минусовка
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17782927


javascript**:insertnick('Alena%20Aleksa'); спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## ненька

Веселая песенка Наурыз. Только +
http://files.mail.ru/21DRFV

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> песенка "Әже" в общую копилку. http://files.mail.ru/SRV633 минус.
> если нужны будут слова-скину. песня авторская. а мне так минус записали в быстром темпе. а замедлять темп я не умею.


Можно, пожалуйста, слова песни? 
А ещё Вы писали, что переводите песни на каз.язык. Очень бы хотелось, чтобы Вы поделились переводом!!! :Aga: 

Песня "Достарым" - Плюс, минус и замедленный вариант  (спасибо Апкиной Ире за замедление!)
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17795542

----------


## Гульназ

не помню откуда взяла. детские казахские песенки.
http://files.mail.ru/HPTO9X

----------


## Гульназ

вот слова песни "Әже" http://files.mail.ru/0OKSDO

----------


## Гульназ

девочки, а это вот любимый детьми хоровод "шаг назад, шаг вперед" 
перевела на казахский.
http://files.mail.ru/TXKQ6I

----------


## Гульназ

песня "мама", перевели мне родители моей девочки Ерліс Дарии. слова тяжелые и поэтому я выучила с детьми только припев, а родителям раздала слова.  мотив песни всем знаком, со слезами на глазах пели все.
http://files.mail.ru/VQPQ8Z

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот 2 песенки -  "Наурыз" -  плюсы и минусы

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17834942

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Виктория! По-моему Вы выкладывали сценарий Наурыза до сбоя форума! Повторите, пожалуйста, не успела скачать. 
Недавно приобрела книги со сценариями на русском языке  "Наурыз", "День Независимости РК". Автор - Ольга Корябкина. Если кому-то надо, могу потихоньку начать сканировать! Есть ещё сборники "День Республики" и "Весёлые хлопоты" этого же автора, но на работе (сад закрыт на ремонт до августа). 

А пока минус песни "Кел, билейік"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17916932

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Начала потихоньку сканировать книги. Кстати, там очень интересные персонажи на Наурыз!
А пока у меня просьба! Выложите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь песни к лету на каз.языке - ноты, тексты для малышей. Мой сад на ремонте, книги все запечатаны в саду. Пошла на подработку и ничего нет!

Песня Фариды Жолдасовой "Бала тілегі"
Минус
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17926964
Ноты с текстом
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/17926995

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Alena Aleksa,
> Ну просто кладезь материала!
> Кстати, вопрос на засыпку: Кто у вас пишет сценарии для государственных (казахских) праздников?


Пишу сама, больше не кому. Казаховеды всю жизнь меняются. Только придут на работу, месяц-два и сбегают. В этом году перед 8 Марта  дали задание провести конкурс с родителями в казахской группе. Так она за 2 недели подготовки всех замучила. Расписала ей сценарий, дали все конкурсы на дом. Короче, только набрать всё по-порядку и веди праздник! Так она до конца учебного года ходила и охала - какая она молодец! А то, что у нас праздник за праздником идёт - не замечает!!!
Кстати, у меня есть песня на казахском языке. Можно брать и на зарядку, и на праздник(пели в казахской группе на Новый год).
 Вот ссылка
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18060722 

Только у меня просьба (к Гульназ, к Ирине)  - выложите, пожалуйста, текст песни в печатном варианте и напишите какие точно движения надо выполнять. А то воспитатели: одна говорит - надо так танцевать, другая - по-другому.

----------


## orbit

> НАКОНЕЦ-ТО!!!
> Ура, молодцы, что открыли такую темку!
> Как нам не хватает материала с казахскими группами, да и русскими тоже казахские песни учить надо!
> 
> Предлагаю в этой теме выкладывать все подряд, песни, музыку, сценарии.
> Мой первый вклад: несколько композиций Моего любимого исполнителя Асылбека Енсепова, а также группы Улутау, музыка которых также хорошо подходит для работы с детьми!
> К сожалению, детскими песнями пока не богата!
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/8INW26


вот Бота Бесенова.К сожалению название песен нет.Сама использовала только один трек на танец с камчой.
http://files.mail.ru/CWE7DT

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> девочки, не могу найти КАМАЖАЙ!!! есть на кассете. может у кого есть??? поделитесь, пожалуйста! срочно надоооооооо.


Гульназ, у меня вот такой Камажай в современной обработке
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18108846

----------


## Ликсанна

> Ликсанна, я по поводу клепы - сайқымазақ. зава мне обычно запрещает вводить в казахских утренниках таких персонажей. на новый год у меня был царь - ПАТША С ХАНШАЙЫМ. (глупый король и несмеяна) знаете сколько было шума!!!!!!!!! почему не ШАХ КАКОЙ-НИБУДЬ И НЕ ШАХЕРЕЗАДА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> но все же, я отстояла своего ПАТША!


Но это же просто клоуны! Можно назвать по-другому. В русском сценарии девочка была Капризка, так воспитатели переименовали ее в Ерке, а мальчика так и оставили, как был. 
И еще я считаю, что персонажи могут быть любыми. Это же не национальный государственный праздник, и не Наурыз, где, конечно нужно знакомить с обрядами, народными казахскими персонажами.
Гульназ, Ваша заведующая - казашка? А у нас и заведующая, и методист - русские. так что по-казахски не особо. И в казахской группе есть и русские дети. Детям и родителям было очень весело и интересно, а это - главное. А насчет Патша и Ханшайым - я думаю, детей нужно знакомить с персонажами сказок разных народов,  и не только восточных, и они могут быть и глупыми, и мудрыми. По-моему, это перегибы со стороны Вашей заведующей. 
Простите, если чем-то обидела.

----------


## irina11

http://my.mail.ru/mail/renadi/audio?...ge=audio_added вот он, только здесь у меня он какой то не активный, попробуйте через 4 стр. если получиться или нет ответьте.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> ПРивет!!! Попробовала скачать твой более современный Камажай, выходит только белый экран, пишетскачивание, но ничего нет, может я делаю что-то не то????


Ира, а у меня получилось. После того, как нажмёшь "Скачать файл бесплатно" появляется пустая страница, но вверху бегут цифры от 60 до 0. Затем появляется на их месте слово "Скачать файл". Нажимаешь и жмёшь Ок в рамочке.

У меня просьба к SHAX999 - представьтесь, как Вас зовут и откуда Вы, а то неудобно обращаться по аватару.

Наконец-то выставляю обещанную книгу "Наурыз". Пока 1 часть, потому что много весит. Продолжение следует.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18132932

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Продолжение книги "Наурыз" - 2 часть

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18133184

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Последняя 3 часть книги "Наурыз"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18133488

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки! Всем привет! Очень Вас всех прошу, подскажите, как правильно писать и напечатать технологические карты по музо?


Наталия Владимировна, здравствуйте! Я в этом году сделала карты вот такие.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18142423

----------


## irina11

Это же классно,что у нас такие продвинутые ПАПЫ!!!! Жақсылық для вашей дочери закачала  и для всех песенка САНАМАК ++ и -- http://my.mail.ru/mail/renadi/audio?...ge=audio_added.

----------


## irina11

Оля!!! Вы скачали треки для взрослых муз.шляпы? А то я хочу их удалить...

----------


## Alena Aleksa

В предверии Дня столицы предлагаю загружать песни к празднику.
"Астана ару" в комплекте

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18148423

"Астана" 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18148455

Песни, правда, для взрослых, но для танцев - самое то!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Следующая песня "Астанага арнау"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18154587

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> кот43,
> Спасибо вам за песенки!
> Песенка "Казахстан" у нас звучала на городском конкурсе, хотя вначале говорили, что ее выставлять нельзя, она авторская(?)!
> А теперь она гуляет по свету! Назовите, пожалуйста, авторов и если есть минусовка - скиньте тоже!
> __________________


Я нашла минусовку песни "Мой Казахстан". Правда авторов не знаю. Знаю только, что эта песня есть на диске "Прекрасная пора 6-12 лет"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18158222

----------


## irina11

вот песня  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18158811

----------


## irina11

: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18159010  Астана --

----------


## irina11

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18159408  "Астана кеші" это второй вариант минус Мухамеджанова.Думаю слова у всех есть?если нет скажите закачаю.   Алена все таки старый телефон не подводит.... Спасибо!

----------


## irina11

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18159714  Эту песню"Суйікті туган ел " Адиль поет мой сын Адиль,если понравилось могу закачать минус

----------


## irina11

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18165270   санамак +
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18165286  САНАМАК---

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена! Привет! Что-то я такой песни "Мой Казахстан" не знаю. Если можно, скинь, пожалуйста, нотки и текст


Наталия Владимировна! Ноток у меня нет, могу только плюс повторить

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18170840




> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18159408 "Астана кеші" это второй вариант минус Мухамеджанова.Думаю слова у всех есть?если нет скажите закачаю.





> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18159714 Эту песню"Суйікті туган ел " Адиль поет мой сын Адиль,если понравилось могу закачать минус





> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18165270 санамак +
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18165286 САНАМАК---


Ира, сын пошёл явно в маму-такой же музыкальный!  :Ok: Ждём минуса!
Пожалуйста, напиши авторов песен и слова!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

У меня просьба: напишите, пожалуйста, у кого есть названия треков из альбома Боты Бейсеновой!? 

У меня есть некоторые её песни в нотах. Вот ссылка

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18172574

Сам диск выкладывала Настя (Орбит) в беседке, в скорой помощи.

----------


## zhax999

Кто искал камажай? Очень красивая версия. В исполнении алматинских девочек http://shareflare.net/download/08123..._____.mp3.html

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена, здравствуй! К великому стыду я не смогла скачать Камажай+, поэтому, если можно, перезагрузи, пожалуйста, на народ или другой файлообменник. И еще один большой вопрос. как ты распечатываешь сценарии на форуме? До меня, чайника, никак не доходит. Пробовала вставить картинки, как объясняет SOSED - ничего не получается.Вообщем, одни???????


Думаю, zhax999 не обидится, перезагружаю Камажай, который он выставлял. Я его тоже еле скачала

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18469961

Насчёт сценариев не поняла - надо вставить свой или чужой скопировать? Если чужой, то просто копирую текст в чьём-нибудь сообщении  и потом вставляю в вордовский документ и сохраняю куда надо. А если свой - также копировать сам текст в своём компьютере и вставлять в своё сообщение на форуме.
Насчёт картинок я тоже пока чайник. :064:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчони давайте общаться, а то проще получается по телефону....


Это не только у нас застой - в соседних темах тоже не густо с сообщениями. Всё-таки лето - пора отдыха. К сентябрю активизируемся!

На соседнем форуме интересуются авторами песни про Астану. Начинается: "Город наш создан для счастья, для красоты и мечты...Припев:
 Светло с тобой и радостно.
И вечно в душе весна!
Цвети, моя любимая,
Красавица Астана!

Я эту песню пела в прошлом году под фоно, но ноты на чердаке сада (кап.ремонт). Может кто знает авторов? А ещё лучше плюс и минус!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Нашла песню "Айголек" в исполнении группы "Перцы" :Connie 30:  и "Боз жорга" в исполнении группы "Ringo". :Mr47 04:  Всё в одном архиве. Думаю, для танцев всем пригодится.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18499455

----------


## Tauran

Здравствуйте! Девочки помогите найти песни "Туган жер" и " Аппак гульде" простите неправильное написание,нужно для танцев.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Здравствуйте! Девочки помогите найти песни "Туган жер" и " Аппак гульде" простите неправильное написание,нужно для танцев.


У меня есть 3 варианта "Тұған жер". Может Вам что-нибудь подойдёт

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18509257

----------


## Tauran

Спасибо! Первый вариант это то что надо.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Алена, какая классная песенка![IMG]http://*********ru/1483938m.jpg[/IMG] :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Девочки, эти цветы для вас!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1455326.gif[/IMG]

Учусь вставлять картинки, тьфу тьфу кажется, получается.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Наталья Владимировна! Научите и нас вставлять картинки. Я в этом полный "чайник"

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Алена! Ты зайди на 1 стр. беседки, там Саша Sosed описывает подробно для новичков. Короче. я тыкала, тыкала и получилось. Дерзай!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1460461.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Alena Aleksa*,

Алена, когда хочешь вставить картинку, то нажимай цветную дискетку. Дальше открывается "обзор", выбираешь, загружаешь. если хочешь большую картинку, то нажимай на ссылку "копировать" под №3. Но лучше выбирать картинки с большим разрешением,  например: 450  на 450, а если 115 на 80, то получаются маленькие картинки. Например, сейчас поставлю маленькую.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1442849.gif[/IMG]
это размер 136 на 65
а теперь большая картинка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1497120.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Попробую вставить картинку
http://*********ru/1018859.jpg

Почему-то выдаёт только ссылку, а не картинку. И ещё 2 вопроса: 
- в какой беседке надо смотреть про загрузку? 
- где Вы берёте такие картинки. По цветной дискетке их очень мало?

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Алена, привет! Картинки я искала в поисковике Яндекс, запрашивай картинки большие и выбирай, загружай себе в папку мои рисунки. С этой папки можно вставлять.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1501271.jpg[/IMG]

Алена, нажимай на дискетку и появится окошечко "обзор", появляется папка с твоими загруженными рисунками. Нажимаешь "открыть" затем нажимаешь отправить, идет загрузка. появляется картинка для просмотра. С правой стороны несколько ссылок "копировать в буфер" выбирай под №3, открывается "разрешить доступ", затем левой кнопкой мышки нажимаешь в окошке для сообщения, появляется палочка. Нажимай правой кнопкой на эту палочку, выходит окошечко. выбирай "вставить" и вставляешь картинку. Вроде так. Попробуй.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Наталья Владимировна! Я так понимаю, что мы одни остались в этой теме. Ну ладно, поживём - дождёмся остальных с отпусков. Как Вы проводите в сентябре Неделю языков. Номер , конечно, все выставляют " на город", а вот сам праздник проводите или нет?

*Полейте, пожалуйста, и моё денежное дерево* http://treeofmoney.ru/154567

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Алена, привет! Пока только собираю материал, в смысле, песенки. Буду разучивать на каз., укр., конечно без игр не обойтись. Вообщем, пока все крутится в голове, но в кучу не собирается. :075:  :064:  :041: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1480580.gif[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1473412.gif[/IMG]

----------


## viktorya07

> viktorya07,
> Здравствуйте !А День независимости вы проводите?


Обязательно проводим!
Только теперь (слава Богу!!!) отдала эти заботы в руки казаховедов. С меня песни, танцы, игры. Только с играми фантазия на исходе, а они ничего нового не предлагают!
Давайте играми тоже делиться, создавать копилку!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

[IMG]http://*********ru/1564892m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1538268m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> 


Наталья Владимировна, а можно продолжение и начало праздника!?

Начинаю выкладывать утренники к Дню Независимости из сборника "День Независимости Республики Казахстан" .
Первый называется "Праздник собирает друзей"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18706192

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Следующее развлечение для средней группы "Счастье Кадыра" к Дню Независимости

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18716700

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Наталья Владимировна! Какая Вы умничка! Столько материала выложили.

Продолжаю Праздники к Независимости. Развлечение в старшей группе "Наперекор ненастьям"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18733633

 :050:

----------


## гудини

девочки и мальчики,здравствуйте все. очень обрадовалась этой темке, к своему сожалению открыла её для себя только сегодня. всем СПАСИБО, за щедрость и интересный матерьял

----------


## гудини

Алена привет


> перезагружаю Камажай, который он выставлял. Я его тоже еле скачала
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18469961


не качается, вроде и срок хранения приличный . наглядности хотела посмотреть скачала а  в итоге 0 сама посмотри , или это я не могу только скачать

----------


## гудини

> у кого есть названия треков из альбома Боты Бейсеновой!?


алена , лучше поздно чем никогда.
1.	-13 мектебим аяулы мектебим.
2.	-14 тулпарым
3.	-15 жаса Казахстан
4.	-16 туган жер
5.	-17 шырша жыры
6.	-18 коктем келди
7.	-19 мама
8.	-20 сыгындым эже сагындым
9.	-21 хош келдин наурызым
10.	-22 карлыгаш
11.	-23 устазга мын тагзым
12.	-24 ен сонгы конырау

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Инна! Привет! Рада, что ты теперь и у нас в беседке музруков. 




> не качается, вроде и срок хранения приличный . наглядности хотела посмотреть скачала а в итоге 0 сама посмотри , или это я не могу только скачать


Перепроверила ссылки - все работают. Попробуй попозже, может инет глючит.

----------


## гудини

я ещё несколько страниц не дочитала, но не увидела этой инфы
http://mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?p=429702#429702
девочки это чудный форум, а это ссылка на конкретную тему КАЗАХСКИЕ ПЕСНИ для детей. возможноне все подойдет для ДС но есть из чего выбрать.16 страниц только песни. загляните

----------


## гудини

> Перепроверила ссылки - все работают. Попробуй попозже, может инет глючит.


аленка ты совершенно права это у меня что то глючит, даже с мэйла ничего не скачалось.  здесь выставлялисьпесни Мой казахстан и наурыз(судя по всему рус язычные и только плюсы.) хотела прослушать тк у меня есть и минусы, но те ли песни? подожду до завтра.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> девочки это чудный форум, а это ссылка на конкретную тему КАЗАХСКИЕ ПЕСНИ для детей. возможноне все подойдет для ДС но есть из чего выбрать.16 страниц только песни. загляните


Да, форум замечательный, я там тоже часто "брожу". Но в теме "Казахские песни" всё-таки больше для школьников. 

Выставляю следующее развлечение для старшей группы "Дорогой сказок" к Дню Независимости.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18804176

----------


## гудини

девочки у меня сегодня проблема скачивания и поэтому прошу подскажите какие из ваших песен о казахстане и астане  на РУССКОМ. как оказалось на каз очень много а на рус ЖОК
 заранее спасибо

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> девочки у меня сегодня проблема скачивания и поэтому прошу подскажите какие из ваших песен о казахстане и астане на РУССКОМ. как оказалось на каз очень много а на рус ЖОК
> заранее спасибо


Инна, на русском песня "Мой Казахстан". Поёт девочка. Начинается
Леса, поля, просторы
Свет солнца золотой
Поля, озёра, горы
Всё это край родной

На странице 9 минус в сообщении 124, плюс в 132.

----------


## Гульназ

девочки, всем привет! ну, кто как и где отдыхал? я смотрю еще не все вернулись)  
а мой сын стал джигитом! мусульманином! плакали все, когда "это" делали... :smile:

я тут нашла красивый куй с колокольчиками. может кому и понадобится. ловите! http://files.mail.ru/AM3LBX

Алена и Наталья Владимировна, низкий вам поклон, что держите на плаву нашу темку.  :flower: 
Гудини, спасибо за форум! я долго не могла зайти на этот форум. я тот еще "чайник")) :Oj:

----------


## Гульназ

Алена,ты вроде как искала музыку на "открытие" сада? что включала? меня просят на осень подготовить небольшой "концертик" (детки ходят, но как такого "открытия" еще не было). брать героев или нет? хотя детки "слабые и наглые(избалованные)"-ничего делать не хотят. сад на 4 группы. что делать?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена,ты вроде как искала музыку на "открытие" сада? что включала? меня просят на осень подготовить небольшой "концертик" (детки ходят, но как такого "открытия" еще не было). брать героев или нет? хотя детки "слабые и наглые(избалованные)"-ничего делать не хотят. сад на 4 группы. что делать?


Гульназ! Мне повезло, зава пригласила на открытие сада школьников (кстати, это был не мой сад - просто приглашали помочь). А вообще, говорят пару стихов, танец, песню - это для городских начальников, принимающих садик. Ну а если для "себя", то наверно точно надо героя брать. Музыку планировала взять про Астану, про Казахстан (у нас на форуме всё есть)



> я тут нашла красивый куй с колокольчиками. может кому и понадобится. ловите!


Кюй, правда, красивый, главное - не заезженный. Можно для танца с асатаяками взять или для оркестра.

Гульназ! Поздравляю с взрослением сына!!! :Laie 2:

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Милые мои землячки привет, салам! отпуск кончился. Гульназ, мы выходим из положения такого так: у нас есть концертное объединение им.К.Байжанова, мы их приглашаем, они приезжают или с концертом или с импровизированной сказкой, красиво, качественно и недорого, если что-то подобное есть, дерзайте, они к нам приезжают на День Конституции, всем хорошо и нам и воспитателям.

----------


## irina11

Всем Привет!!!!!!!!! Ого сколько у нас всего новенького!!!! Инна спасибо за поздравление....нам уже 6 месяцев и лезут зубки температурим. всякое такое... Гульназ  пока созванивались, взяли муз руков...Поздравляю с сундет тоем... понимаю тебя, у меня три сына....впереди предстоит третий раз испытать эти чувства....девчонки закачиваю дидакическую игру муз домик..http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18969848
Алена и Наталья Владимировна вы и летом как оловяные солдатики в строю...по возможности буду на связи,хотя мне проще как в старые времена...Наталья Владимировна "бандероль" получили? А то мы с Розой не созванивались больше...

----------


## irina11

обожаю всяике гимнастики для пальчиков вот на русском языке где то на сайте скачала  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18969926 сейчас попробую музыку, что то долго качает...

----------


## irina11

вроде получилось  это песенка цыплят ШОЖАЙЛАРЫМ в современной обработке http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18969943

----------


## irina11

и вот вдогонку полька домбра http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18969985

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> сегодня перевела песенку "осень, осень наступила" на каз. завтра начну учить с детками.
> 
> 1
> күз,күз, күз келді
> жапырақтар ұшады.
> күн жылытып жарытпайды,
> жаңбыр жалтырайды.
> қ-сы:
> кап,кап тамады,
> ...


Ура! Гульназ, нашла эту песню - плюс и минус. Делюсь - кому пригодится
Осень наступила С.Насауленко
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19287036

Переведи, пожалуйста песню про грибочки. Может тоже найду минусовку.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста! У кого есть осенний сценарий для казахской старшей группы?

----------


## Гульназ

[QUOTE=Alena Aleksa;2825686

Переведи, пожалуйста песню про грибочки. Может тоже найду минусовку.[/QUOTE]

Алена, а что за песня? напиши слова-постараюсь перевести.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста! У кого есть осенний сценарий для казахской старшей группы?




вечером посмотрю. у меня, кажется, где-то был прошлогодний. только надо искать.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Я живу в городе Сатпаев Карагандинской области, 18 км от Жезказгана.


А я тоже из Жезказганских степей - город Каражал. Привет землякам!!!




> Сегодня видела эту хрестоматию, привезли одному музруку из Караганды, а я в августе ездила, мне ничего не смогли предложить в книжном магазине. Теперь придется просить, копировать.


Поделитесь потом и с нами!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> песня "мухоморчики-грибочки" м.картушиной
> 
> біз кішкентай баламыз,
> орманда біз өсеміз,
> қараңдаршы,балалар,
> міне саңырауқұлақтар.


Гульназ, я про эту песню спрашивала - перевод

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Вика, а мне, если можно для 2 младшей со стандарта тематический план

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Лида, а это все, что должно быть у музыкантов для определенной группы, список, перспективный план, календарный - технокарты, и диагностика

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
девчата, а кто что проводит на День языков?

----------


## viktorya07

Выкладываю примерное перспективное планирование по новому стандарту, там два документа почти одинаковые, только в одном кажется нет второй младшей группы, кроме этого "Содержание программы", там описаны годовые задачи на каждый раздел.
http://files.mail.ru/7OJQGU

Где-то еще был примерный репертуар, но что-то не могу найти, как найду - обязательно поделюсь.
А вот обещанная хрестоматия:
[IMG]http://*********org/759979m.jpg[/IMG]
http://files.mail.ru/9WPK1E

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*viktorya07*,
 Виктория, конечно же надо! Перспективное планирование необходимо! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## viktorya07

Девочки, а методичка нужна? Для подготовительной группы.
По ней ,правда, далеко не все можно брать, но удобно расписано на все занятия, можно по слушанию списать репертуар. Короче чтобы заполнить план - самое то! Если нужно, на следующей неделе сделаю!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Нашла!
Рекомендуемые музыкальные произведения (из нового стандарта).
По-моему все те же....
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19355579

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Выкладываю примерное перспективное планирование по новому стандарту, там два документа почти одинаковые, только в одном кажется нет второй младшей группы, кроме этого "Содержание программы", там описаны годовые задачи на каждый раздел.


Виктория! Какая ты умничка! За материал - поклон до земли. А то с темами одни проблемы. А откуда такое "богатство"? Неужели в интернете где-то было. Мы искали, но нашли только то, что я выставляла выше. А технологические карты есть ещё готовые?  :040: 




> Девочки, а методичка нужна? Для подготовительной группы.
> По ней ,правда, далеко не все можно брать, но удобно расписано на все занятия, можно по слушанию списать репертуар. Короче чтобы заполнить план - самое то! Если нужно, на следующей неделе сделаю!
> __________________


У нас в Астане методички продаются. Наверное уже у всех есть. Может другим девчонкам нужны?

----------


## viktorya07

*Alena Aleksa*,
 Спасибо, это уже кое-что!
Хотя судя по формулировкам, то что выше - это годовые задачи, а таблица - это то что надо!
Хоть будет, от чего оттолкнуться!

----------


## Tauran

Девочки! Землячки! Ура,я снова с вами,спасибо модераторам !Я в новом статусе!Сейчас раскидаюсь с домашними делами и перечитаю всё пропущенное.

----------


## Ликсанна

Девочки, всем привет!
Виктория! Огромное спасибо за материал. Особое спасибо за технологические карты. У нас ничего нет, ни методичек, ни хрестоматий. Как здорово, что вам выдают. А мы обычно скидываемся с воспитателями на новые программы, а потом нам из Караганды привозят. Последний раз я отказалась сдавать деньги, потому что по музыке ничего не было. 
А хрестоматия была красного цвета и вся на казахском языке. Я не успела толком рассмотреть, как ее перекупили, и теперь наверно не дадут отсканировать. Но посмотрим.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девочки! Землячки! Ура,я снова с вами,спасибо модераторам !Я в новом статусе!Сейчас раскидаюсь с домашними делами и перечитаю всё пропущенное.


Tauran! С новым званием! Я очень рада за тебя. Поздравляю от души! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Alena Aleksa*,
 Увидела сообщение с индикаторами. Это действительно то, что нужно. Спасибо!!! Так здорово, что мы можем общаться, и за вашу щедрость, девочки!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> А я тоже из Жезказганских степей - город Каражал. Привет землякам!!!


Я очень рада нашей встрече! Привет!

----------


## Tauran

Добрый вечер!Сколько я пропустила!Виктория у меня сноха из Павлодара,11 сентября свадьба была,не знаю как улица называется,там лебеди на кафэшке.В саду у нас тоже ничего нет,всё покупаю сама и вы девчонки помогаете,кто переводами,кто сценариями. Спасибо!Мы работаем только по "Зерек бала",старшей группы у нас нет,забрали в школу,в предшкольную группу . Интересно это везде так?Циклограммы не пишем,а технологические карты примерно такие как у Виктории, только 1-я графа этапы+репертуар,2-я графа задача для каждого муз. произведения,3-я  учёт.Писать заставляют (независимо от стажа) на каждое занятие.Материал разрешают заменять аналогичным.На зарядке где аккомпанирую,а где включаю  "весёлые зарядки" с форума.

----------


## viktorya07

*Tauran*,
*Ликсанна*,
 В каких условиях вы работаете, это же уму непостижимо!
Чтобы покупать хрестоматии и методички!!!.....



> Циклограммы не пишем,а технологические карты примерно такие как у Виктории, только 1-я графа этапы+репертуар,2-я графа задача для каждого муз. произведения,3-я учёт


В этом году методист мне предложила для учета завести отдельную тетрадь, а раньше тоже была последняя графа. Очень удобно!
Нас пугали тоже весь прошлый год, что заберут подготовишек, только дети уходили по желанию. И теперь свои две подготовительные группы так и остались, садовские. Одну только расформировали, а старших групп три. И неизвестно - выпускать их в этом году или нет.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Виктория! Сегодня принесла в детсад перспективные планы по музыке с темами, методист была в шоке: где, откуда да как... Говорю- с Павлодара поделились.  Попросила, если есть планирование с темами для воспитателей, физруков, поделись тоже, если не накладно. Заранее спасибо!!!

Забыла сказать, в прошлом году кто-то из частных садов где-то раздобыл несколько технологических карт для старшей группы. Я отксерила, но очень плохо видно. Первое занятие есть у Виктории. Начинаю со второго. Выкладываю по порядку, но только проверьте по перспективке - одно занятие пропущено.
Самое главное и обидное, что все карты ведь где-то существуют, судя по нумерации страниц. А нам приходится опять всё изобретать.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19392607

----------


## orbit

> Выкладываю примерное перспективное планирование по новому стандарту, там два документа почти одинаковые, только в одном кажется нет второй младшей группы, кроме этого "Содержание программы", там описаны годовые задачи на каждый раздел.
> http://files.mail.ru/7OJQGU
> 
> Где-то еще был примерный репертуар, но что-то не могу найти, как найду - обязательно поделюсь.
> А вот обещанная хрестоматия:
> [IMG]http://*********org/759979m.jpg[/IMG]
> http://files.mail.ru/9WPK1E


Моё начальство, только говорить может, девочки если что то нужно говорите, всё купим, но ничего.Спасибо вам всем, за то что, делитесь.

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> Моё начальство, только говорить может, девочки если что то нужно говорите, всё купим, но ничего.Спасибо вам всем, за то что, делитесь.


спасибо Виктория за хрестоматию.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девочки у меня такой вопрос, как собираетесь проводить День учителя у себя в саду?
Может быть кто нибудь проводил День учителя со старшими группами "КВН"?Если да то как всё это выглядела?Смотрела в инете всё только для школ.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Девочки уже несколько раз пыталась скачать хрестоматию. Она у меня скачивается, но только какими то иероглифами, что я сделала не то?

----------


## viktorya07

*Alena Aleksa*,
Всегда рада помочь! Что касается воспитателей, ситуация следующая: Они совместными усилиями разработали на весь учебный год лексические темы по месяцам и соответственно по неделям. И вся работа строится на основе этих тем. Технологические карты для воспитателей были такие же, как и у нас. Они тоже сообща разработали планы, где нет действий детей, в общем, чтобы удобно было работать и пишут все одинаково. Темы эти разработаны только для нашего сада, вы можете разработать свои, наши воспитатели углубленно занимаются темой "Ателье", кроме того, в сентябре мы отмечаем день Города. Короче говоря, приурочены к разным событиям и праздникам. 
Я стараюсь по возможности чтобы мои темы совпадали с садовскими, но это необязательно (в перспективном плане я темы корректирую сама на год).
Вот лексические темы: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19410496
Что там происходит у физруков - понятия не имею, наверное примерно тоже самое.

Алена, я в шоке от этого документа! Это что в нем все карты - 300 страниц?!!
Где-то ведь этот документ существует, а мы мучаемся!

*Добавлено через 1 час 30 минут*
*orbit*,
Хрестоматия находится в архиве, сначала нужно ее извлечь. Нажимаете на нее правой кнопкой и выбираете "Извлечь", потом все должно открыться.
А это методичка для подготовительной группы (не по новому стандарту):
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19412138 - в формате PDF,
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19412217 - в ВОРДе.
[IMG]http://*********org/776839m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 час 35 минут*
День Учителя мы проводим только своими силами, детей не трогаем.
А в этом году идем в кафе!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Что касается воспитателей, ситуация следующая: Они совместными усилиями разработали на весь учебный год лексические темы по месяцам и соответственно по неделям. И вся работа строится на основе этих тем. Технологические карты для воспитателей были такие же, как и у нас. Они тоже сообща разработали планы, где нет действий детей, в общем, чтобы удобно было работать и пишут все одинаково. Темы эти разработаны только для нашего сада, вы можете разработать свои, наши воспитатели углубленно занимаются темой "Ателье", кроме того, в сентябре мы отмечаем день Города. Короче говоря, приурочены к разным событиям и праздникам.
> Я стараюсь по возможности чтобы мои темы совпадали с садовскими, но это необязательно (в перспективном плане я темы корректирую сама на год).


У нас воспитатели тоже сами темы придумывают. В каждой группе - свои. А у вас оказывается весь сад работает по единым темам. Может и правда так удобнее!?
За помощь огромное спасибо!!! :flower:  Завтра покажу своим. Насчёт тех. карт и я мучаюсь сознанием того, что кто-то ими обладает!

Насчёт Дня учителя - мы тоже ходим в кафе. Детей не трогаем. А в саду - небольшой поздравительный фуршет. Вроде обещают дать премии. А как у вас насчёт премий?

Ещё огромная просьба! Девочки, подскажите какую песню на каз. языке можно взять для обыкновенного группового танца (например, с листочками, с дождинками и т.д.). Можно и взрослый репертуар.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Везучки, мы премий не видели уже лет 10, а так тоже в этом году идем в кафе, а вообще не люблю праздники, "на манеже все те же", надоело быть "клоуном" да еще в женском коллективе. У нас новый директор, посмотрим, что будет, по сравнению с бывшей сейчас так тихо, никто не дергает по поводу и без. сегодня проводим фестиваль ко Дню языков", все побежала, пора на работу. Всем удачи!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Везучки, мы премий не видели уже лет 10, а так тоже в этом году идем в кафе, а вообще не люблю праздники, "на манеже все те же", надоело быть "клоуном" да еще в женском коллективе. У нас новый директор, посмотрим, что будет, по сравнению с бывшей сейчас так тихо, никто не дергает по поводу и без. сегодня проводим фестиваль ко Дню языков", все побежала, пора на работу. Всем удачи!


Насчёт премий у нас тоже всё зависит от руководства. Нас тоже не балуют. А в некоторых садах дают и к Дню учителя и к 8 Марта, в этом году и к Дню столицы дали.
Ольга, поделись, как у вас проходит фестиваль языков. У нас в прошлые года приветствовались номера разных народов - стихи, песни. танцы. Но вот уже второй год подряд - номера только на каз. языке. И это называется Фестиваль языков

----------


## irina11

привет всем! спасибо огромное за материал........вот дидактические игры на русском и казахском языке, может кому пригодиться
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19434694

----------


## orbit

> Везучки, мы премий не видели уже лет 10, а так тоже в этом году идем в кафе, а вообще не люблю праздники, "на манеже все те же", надоело быть "клоуном" да еще в женском коллективе. У нас новый директор, посмотрим, что будет, по сравнению с бывшей сейчас так тихо, никто не дергает по поводу и без. сегодня проводим фестиваль ко Дню языков", все побежала, пора на работу. Всем удачи!


второй год работаю в частном саду.Нам премию в прошлом году дали, и 50% оплатили кафе.как будет в этом году не знаю.Мне очень нравится ходить в кафе с коллективом, он у нас хороший, все "клоуны"))))).

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Насчёт премий у нас тоже всё зависит от руководства. Нас тоже не балуют. А в некоторых садах дают и к Дню учителя и к 8 Марта, в этом году и к Дню столицы дали.
> Ольга, поделись, как у вас проходит фестиваль языков. У нас в прошлые года приветствовались номера разных народов - стихи, песни. танцы. Но вот уже второй год подряд - номера только на каз. языке. И это называется Фестиваль языков


вот это да???Мне ничего не говорили про фестиваль языков.Они молчат и я молчу.Считаю что фестиваль языков и 1 мая похожие праздники.  на 1 мая проводила развлечение.Воспитатели выбирали страну, готовили про неё небольшой рассказ, нац.блюдо, одевали своих детей в костюмы той страны, которую они представляют.И получился не плохой праздник вот почитайте
http://files.mail.ru/9UYY44

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена, сценарий набирали на работе, на флешку скину и обязательно выложу. А песенку скидывай.
Девочки, мне тут хорошая знакомая попросила провести день рождения 1 годик мальчику. мама русская, папа казах. хотят приурочить к этому обряд перерезание пут, буду рада любой помощи, как правильно делать, в инете прочитала, вроде нужна белая материя и черно-белые шнурок из шерстяной пряжи, вот русский день рождения это не проблема, а тут нужно уважить и казахов, а как правильно все сделать, я немного затрудняюсь.

Вике спасибо огромное за хрестоматию, полностью с ней согласна по поводу составителей,  И повторяю свою просьбу по поводу 2 младшей группы. И нет страниц хрестоматии 98-99.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
по поводу фестиваля мы обычно проводили его тоже 1 мая, но в этом году руководству захотелось сейчас, а доводы, что это начало учебного года и фестиваль лучше проводить в конце уч.года- нипочем, брали игры-хороводы, рассказ воспитателей о нац.центре своей группы( в каждой группе есть свой нац.центр: куклы в костюмах, материал по этносу, музыкальные книжки, стихи...). Вроде угодили, но начальства небыло, не пришло, чего конечно замечательно, праздник прошел хорошо. Перед ним 20 сентября приезжала филармония с народными песнями и танцами, так что дети наши уже вроде как в курсе праздника были.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Мне ничего не говорили про фестиваль языков.Они молчат и я молчу.Считаю что фестиваль языков и 1 мая похожие праздники.


Настя, я писала про Городской фестиваль языков. Это там требуют всё на казахском. А в саду-то это ерунда. Мы тоже проводили наподобие 1 Мая.

Ольга, вот песня "Тусау кесер" - разрезание пут. Минус и плюс.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19445691




> И повторяю свою просьбу по поводу 2 младшей группы.


А что за просьба? Что-то я наверное выпустила в сообщениях.

----------


## Ликсанна

Здравствуйте, девочки! Сегодня я смогла пробиться к вам! А то все "сервер перегружен". 
Спасибо за хрестоматии и технологические карты. Как хорошо, что они существуют!
А мы на День учителя тоже будем "клоуны". Директор нашего детского сектора решила, чтобы был концерт, и чтобы весь зал пел и плясал. На День победы собирали хор, а теперь снова то же самое. Поем под баяны, аккордеоны, танцы будут прямо в зале. Не знаем, что получится, но для нас это не тот "Праздник, которого ждешь". А деваться некуда. Это будет в пятницу, 1 октября. Сняли зал. А сейчас через день муштровка. 
А в саду еще не знаем, что и когда - команды пока не было. Сами что-то решим, у нас девочки активные.

----------


## Tauran

Добрый день!Виктория спасибо за вальсы,какая чудесная музыка.Неужели где-то ещё и премии дают? Удивили! У нас сад тоже работает по единым темам,но меня не трогают.Прочитала сейчас про девочку,очень жалко и её и её родителей.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена, я просила Вику поделиться тематическим планом по 2 младшей группе, тема, цель занятия на весь уч.год. Спасибо огромное за комплект песни, очень пригодится.

----------


## viktorya07

*Захарова Ольга*,
 Еще раз дублирую ссылку на "Перспективное планирование..." http://files.mail.ru/7OJQGU
Посмотрите повнимательнее, все темы там, кроме подготовительной группы (2 младшая в документе "Перспективное....20081".
За хрестоматию извиняюсь, исправлюсь после выходных (не заметила, перелистнула).

А мы "День языков" проводим стабильно каждый год 22 сентября. Сценарий в основном готовят казаховеды, в этом году писала моя напарница, я была в отпуске. Проводим по-разному, чаще в виде викторины.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Вика, извини пожалуйста, я просто плохо  просмотрела, смотрела уже поздно, видимо как то мимо пролистала. спасибо.

----------


## orbit

Девчонки всем привет.Поделитесь идеей, кого берёте героя на осень, в средней казахской группе?Ладно осень,:frown: понятно,а вот ещё????????

*Добавлено через 3 часа 19 минут*



> Девчонки всем привет.Поделитесь идеей, кого берёте героя на осень, в средней казахской группе?Ладно осень,:frown: понятно,а вот ещё????????


Девочки и ещё у кого есть песня"мы начинаем квн".На день учителя у нас квн.Нужна песня.Пожалуйста.

----------


## irina11

> Девчонки всем привет.Поделитесь идеей, кого берёте героя на осень, в средней казахской группе?Ладно осень,:frown: понятно,а вот ещё????????
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 часа 19 минут*
> 
> 
> Девочки и ещё у кого есть песня"мы начинаем квн".На день учителя у нас квн.Нужна песня.Пожалуйста.


Привет нужно плюс или минус квн? А героев я беру разных орманшы( лесовик) бака -лягушку. ..

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
это минус квн http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19512661
а это текст
— Гимн КВН
Снова будем ждать мы,
Будем ждать мы с нетерпеньем встречи, -
Это значит юмор,
Значит, юмор не отпустит вас!
Это значит будет,
Снова будет долгожданный вечер,
Вечер, где мы снова,
Где мы снова повторим, итак!

Мы начинаем КВН!
Для чего, для чего?
Чтоб не осталось в стороне,
Никого? Никого!
Пусть не решить нам всех проблем,
Не решить всех проблем,
Но станет радостнее всем,
Веселее станет всем.
Мы начинаем КВН!
Для чего, для чего?
Чтоб не осталось в стороне,
Никого? Никого!
Пусть не решить нам всех проблем,
Не решить всех проблем,
Но станет радостнее всем,
Веселее станет всем.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена, ну как фестиваль языков?


Гульназ, мы в этом году "на город" не участвовали - были на ремонте. В саду тоже проехали... Все воспитатели заняты украшением групп. После кап.ремонта многое пропало. Приходится восстанавливать. Сейчас активно готовимся к осенним праздникам.



> Девчонки всем привет.Поделитесь идеей, кого берёте героя на осень, в средней казахской группе?


У меня в этом году - Клоун.

----------


## orbit

> Привет нужно плюс или минус квн? А героев я беру разных орманшы( лесовик) бака -лягушку. ..
> 
> *Добавлено через 12 минут*
> это минус квн http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19512661
> а это текст
> — Гимн КВН
> Снова будем ждать мы,
> Будем ждать мы с нетерпеньем встречи, -
> Это значит юмор,
> ...


спасибо всем,что откликнулись,спасибо за минус,  может быть  у кого то есть плюс, мне на вход.

----------


## Komissarova

Девчата, доброго дня!!!! Я тоже из Сатпаева, мы с Ликсанной живём и работаем в одном городе

----------


## Гульназ

> всем привет с наступающим всех праздником.Я всё ношусь со своим КВН,
> 
> И ещё Нашла в инете песню про воспитателя точнее "Вальс воспитателей" слова такие, а музыку даже не знаю, может быт у кого есть минус
> На свете есть много разных профессий
> И в каждой есть прелесть своя.
> Но нет благодарней, нужней и чудесней
> Чем та, кем работаю я!
> 
> Припев:
> ...


:biggrin::biggrin: потом расскажешь, как у тебя КВН прошел. удачи!!! :flower: 

а я решила небольшой "квонцерт" устроить для детей. где Квася-лягушонок будет поздравлять воспитателей и педагогов. 

по поводу песни - мне еще в прошлом году методист ее давала, но к моему стыду - не знаю ни мотива, ни музыку. поделитесь, девочки, плиз!!!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Всех с праздником!


Ольга, получила в личке твою просьбу по театрализации. Скидываю архивом всё, что у меня есть. Весь материал с форума. Спасибо авторам!!!

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19606662

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Всех с праздником!


Ольга, получила в личке твою просьбу по театрализации. Скидываю архивом всё, что у меня есть. Весь материал с форума. Спасибо авторам!!!

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19606662

----------


## лорена

Доброго времени суток! Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Я тоже живу в Казахстане, г. Рудный. Веду детский музыкальный театр. 
Гульназ, приветик!
Вчера прислали положение на городской конкурс детских  театров. Нужно поставить спектакль по мотивам казахского фольклора, казахстанских авторов. Я перелопатила кучу информации, но пока ничего интересного для своего коллектива не нашла. Может у кого-нибудь есть интересная казахская сказочка, желательно инсценированная. Буду крайне признательна!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> ловите перевод песни с листочком. (я с листочками хожу, всем листочки покажу, вот так, вот так)


Гульназ, какая ты молодец! Всегда выручаешь с песенками на казахском языке.



> Люди, помогите! Нужна песенка на осеннюю тему на казахском для средней и младшей групп, все что есть у меня - для старших. На любую тему - про осень, листочки, дождик и т.п.
> Спасибо!


Виктория, вот  нашла 2 песенки об осени (ноты с текстом). В понедельник ещё поищу.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19683513

----------


## orbit

> Настя, скажи, под какую музыку поёте эту песню?
> И что это за странные английские буквы в конце строчек?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Виктория, завтра у нас субботник, возьму ноты песен. Я обычно беру текст и подбираю минусовку из русских песенок.



Привет всем, это латинское обозначение нот.Я сразу не уточнила)))))):rolleyes:

----------


## viktorya07

Спасибо всем за такую оперативность!
У меня попутное предложение - давайте выкладывать больше песен для маленьких (для старших сейчас найти не проблема!). У меня кое-что есть, в ближайшее время поделюсь!

p.s.  К тому же группы сейчас попадаются такие, что могут спеть только простенькие песенки! Или оврал по времени, что учить не успевают!

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, всем огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал. Подскажите, пожалуйста, а по новым стандартам какую диагностику вы используете? И еще один вопрос, как вы проводите праздники в двуязычных группах. Я пробовала, чтобы один гость-герой говорил на каз.яз., другой на русском (чтобы праздник был и для рус. и для каз. детей), потому что если брать все на каз.яз., то русские малыши ничего не понимают, а если на русском, то наоборот, малыши казахи ничего не понимают.

----------


## viktorya07

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а по новым стандартам какую диагностику вы используете?


Диагностику выкладывала Alena Aleksa на 19 странице в сообщении 271.
Насчет разных групп - мы для них обычно проводим праздники раздельно, но если случается объединять - праздник на двух языках. Но начальство этого не одобряет, лучше разделить.

----------


## Tauran

> а по новым стандартам какую диагностику вы используете? И еще один вопрос, как вы проводите праздники в двуязычных группах.


Диагностику мы проводим так,как выкладывала Алёна.Праздники:утренники-раздельно.а развлечения 2 ведущие,на 2-х языках,муз.номера чередуются.

----------


## Гульназ

> Доброго времени суток! Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Я тоже живу в Казахстане, г. Рудный. Веду детский музыкальный театр.
> Гульназ, приветик!


Лариса, привет! рада тебя видеть! 
надо спросить у наших казаховедов. я по поводу сказок. на этой неделе у нас аттестация сада. после обязательно спрошу, ок?

----------


## лариса 25

Всем привет! Что-то после изменений на форуме не могу быстро ориентироваться. Выкладывала несколько дней назад несколько песен на каз. яз. для первой младшей группы, но почему-то их нет. завтра постараюсь выставить их снова.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки, всем огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал. Подскажите, пожалуйста, а по новым стандартам какую диагностику вы используете? И еще один вопрос, как вы проводите праздники в двуязычных группах. Я пробовала, чтобы один гость-герой говорил на каз.яз., другой на русском (чтобы праздник был и для рус. и для каз. детей), потому что если брать все на каз.яз., то русские малыши ничего не понимают, а если на русском, то наоборот, малыши казахи ничего не понимают.


А нам сказали, что диагностику делать ещё по старому, потому что по Стандарту её ещё не утвердили (я имею ввиду ту, что выкладывала ранее в сообщении 271)

Подскажите, где ставить спасибки? Не могу разобраться после нововведений.

----------


## irina11

Привет Девчонки! Провела осенние праздники на ура!!!! Огромное спасибо Гульназ за перевод песни осень!!!!!!! Дети спели с удоврльствием и фонограмма легкая! Всем спасибо за материал на форуме!!!!!!!!!!! Предлагаю выкладывать новогодний материал, а то время летит так быстро...............И так стартую эти две песни мне нравяться их можно и на вход и на фон. Кто подскажет, а можно выкладывать сразу как папку несколько песен за один раз или только по одной, а то у меня есть диск а по одной так долго............http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19787397 и вот вторая  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19787420

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> А эту песенку пела со второй младшей группой. К сожалению не знаю как выкладывать ноты. Но скачивала их в инете, если наберете фамилию композитора, то быстро найдете, там даже есть минус.
> Күзгі.    Муз. В.Алексеева ( Осенняя)
> 1.	Листья пожелтели,
> Птицы улетели.
> Осенью, осенью,
> Осенью, осенью.
> 2.	Лужи на дороге,
> Холод на пороге
> Осенью, осенью,
> ...


*Лариса! Спасибо огромное за переводы песен для малышей. Песню "Осенняя" Алексеева я уже 2 года подряд беру в подготовке (русская) под минусовку. Теперь и в казахской группе будем петь. А можно попросить вашего переводчика перевести ещё 3 и 4 куплет, чтобы песня была полностью? Скидываю для всех минус, плюс. и ноты этой песни.*

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19789425

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Привет Девчонки! Провела осенние праздники на ура!!!! Огромное спасибо Гульназ за перевод песни осень!!!!!!! Дети спели с удоврльствием и фонограмма легкая! Всем спасибо за материал на форуме!!!!!!!!!!! Предлагаю выкладывать новогодний материал, а то время летит так быстро...............И так стартую эти две песни мне нравяться их можно и на вход и на фон. Кто подскажет, а можно выкладывать сразу как папку несколько песен за один раз или только по одной, а то у меня есть диск а по одной так долго............http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19787397 и вот вторая  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19787420


*Ира, привет! Я тоже провела все осенние утренники! Уф-ф-ф!!! Хочу тоже сказать СПАСИБО Гульназ за переводы песен. Брала песню "Күз келді" и "Бір артқа, бір солға".
Насчёт Нового года я тоже "за". Скидываю песню "Жана жыл". Послушайте её и скажите, можно её взять для индивидуального исполнения или она "тяжёлая"? Просто припев на слух "нормальный"!*

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19789552

----------


## лариса 25

> *Лариса! Спасибо огромное за переводы песен для малышей. Песню "Осенняя" Алексеева я уже 2 года подряд беру в подготовке (русская) под минусовку. Теперь и в казахской группе будем петь. А можно попросить вашего переводчика перевести ещё 3 и 4 куплет, чтобы песня была полностью? Скидываю для всех минус, плюс. и ноты этой песни.*
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19789425


Вот третий куплет, а вместо четвертого мы повторяли первый куплет еще раз.
Жылы етік сисең
Аяғың тоңбайды
Күзде, күзде,
Күзде, күзде,

----------

oksi7771 (04.10.2019)

----------


## Гульназ

девочки, выручайте!  срочно нужно замедлить темп "жаңбыр" Марии Мудряк. не успевает моя девочка - группа логопедическая! 
пожалуйста!

----------


## Tauran

Гульназ,очень хочется помочь ,но замедлять музыку не умею,а вот посоветовать-если обратиться к Виталию из Беседки?

----------


## лариса 25

Вот еще один перевод песни для 2мл.гр.
 Қояным. Зайка.   обр.Г.Лобачева
Қояным, қояным
Кішкентай қояным,
Ұзын құлақты,
Шапшан аяқты.

----------


## irina11

Привет девчата, я как всегда ночью вот выставляю новогодние песенки с нотами  
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19834582
Ален я эту песню всегда использовала на вход, спасибо за минус в этом году попробуем спеть!!!! Как готовитесь к !Балбобеку"? Охота в этом году отдохнуть.....если напарница выставит, то будет здорово! ДА В детский сад МИРАС требуется музыкант ставка 55 000 Кымбат уходит кто хочет????????????????????

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Специально для Ольги выставляю страничку журнала БІЛІМДЕГІ ЖАҢАЛЫҚТАР. Там есть электронный адрес редакции. Можно послать материал в печать. Наши воспитатели узнавали, сказали, что можно выслать статью о своей работе, но не сценарии. Кому надо печататься на защиту - попробуйте! 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19859434

А ещё наша казаховед ездила в Алматы в редакцию журнала "Бала мен балабақша". Там можно напечататься бесплатно, если выписать журнал на дом и предоставить копию квитанции.

----------


## mysia67

девочки, выручайте! срочно нужно замедлить темп "жаңбыр" Марии Мудряк. не успевает моя девочка - группа логопедическая! 
пожалуйста

Гульназ, я могу вам помочь, только не получилось отправить вам личное сообщение. Если еще нужно помогу с радостью.

----------


## Tauran

Огромное спасибо Гульназ за переводы,и всем кто выставлял материал![IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1858273m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## orbit

всем привет.УФФФ я тоже провела утренники, прошли не плохо.Спасибо всем за помощь и на нашей странице и на "ищу прошу".Теперь возьмёмся все за руки и за Новый год.

----------


## Дирол

Я смотрю, у тебя, Орбит, энергия так и прёт! Будешь делиться?

----------


## orbit

Дирол? о Дирол Конечно буду.Я рада тебя здесь "слышать".

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Ира, (irina 11) помоги скинуть музыку на Балбобек!!!

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19958301

Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## irina11

Алена получила все сделаю принесу в четверг идли завтра созвонимся

----------


## Дирол

Alena Aleksa, спасибо огромное , что опять выручила с песенкой. Ты настоящий друг!

----------


## Ликсанна

> Мы поём вот так
> 
> Жаңбыр.
> 
> Хотя в том году пришла новый казаховед и сказала, что есть ошибка. Подождите до завтра - переспрошу.


Большущее спасибо, Алена! Я уже и не надеялась, что кто-нибудь увидит мою просьбу.
Буду ждать завтра. Наши услышали немного по другому. Надеюсь, мы выясним все-таки тайну этой песенки :)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> Специально для Ольги выставляю страничку журнала БІЛІМДЕГІ ЖАҢАЛЫҚТАР. Там есть электронный адрес редакции. Можно послать материал в печать. Наши воспитатели узнавали, сказали, что можно выслать статью о своей работе, но не сценарии. Кому надо печататься на защиту - попробуйте! 
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19859434
> 
> А ещё наша казаховед ездила в Алматы в редакцию журнала "Бала мен балабақша". Там можно напечататься бесплатно, если выписать журнал на дом и предоставить копию квитанции.


Алена, спасибо большое, по поводу последнего журнала, а можно ли переслать копию квитанции и материал по интернету? я 11 ноября уже иду на тестирование

----------


## Захарова Ольга

ноты отсканирую попозже чуть чуть и выставлю, они на работе

----------


## лорена

Ольга, рада Вас видеть. Как творческие успехи?
Гульназ, солнце, ты про меня забыла? Я очень жду твоей помощи. 
Дорогие коллеги, нужна помощь. Никак не могу найти хорошую пьесу для детей казахстанского автора или на тему казахского фольклора. Выручайте!!!!!!!!

----------


## viktorya07

Девочки, кто тестируется в этом году, скиньте, пожалуйста, тесты! Если есть!
Нам вроде бы дали прошлогодние, но сказали предметных 40 вопросов, а по музыке у наших нет. Скиньте, что есть!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Вика мы купили диск с тестовыми заданиями, он устанавливается только на один комп, (на работе установили) если получится как то его вскрыть, то обязательно пришлю.
Лорена, привет, все неплохо, с казахстанскими авторами напряженка, мы показываем в основном русские народные и аудиосказки, которые находим в инете.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги срочно нужна простенькая программа для написания нот, желательно с аннотацией на русском языке мой адрес muz_olga@mail.ru

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена, спасибо большое, по поводу последнего журнала, а можно ли переслать копию квитанции и материал по интернету? я 11 ноября уже иду на тестирование


Насчёт электронки не знаю, мы 2-3 года назад отправляли по почте. В бандероль ложили копию квитанции, диск с материалом, печатный материал и небольшое письмо о том, что мы выписываем журнал и данные о том, кто хочет напечататься. Напечатали все занятия, которые отправляли. Но тогда было проще. А сейчас большая очередь - кому надо печататься.


Всем огромное СПАСИБО, кто делится песенками к Новому году!

У меня просьба - есть у кого нибудь видео казахских танцев (несложные). Впереди - Назависимость, надо поставить танец.

----------


## зая2010

> �������, ��� ����������� � ���� ����, �������, ����������, �����! ���� ����!
> ��� ����� �� ���� ������������, �� ������� ���������� 40 ��������, � �� ������ � ����� ���. �������, ��� ����!


Здравствуйте! 28октября состоялась конференция по поводу аттестации и там на флешку скидывали приблизительные вопросы по ент.Но у меня с флешки почемуто не открылось,в понедельник возьму у знакомых с других садов, и скину вам,если удача посопутствует вам быстрее,будте так добры поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, скажите пожалуйста, вы планируете работу по самообразованию. Если да, то как вы это делаете - берете одну тему или разные?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки, скажите пожалуйста, вы планируете работу по самообразованию. Если да, то как вы это делаете - берете одну тему или разные?


Да, каждый год планируем. У нас в саду направление работы - патриотизм. Поэтому все отталкиваются от этой темы. И когда идти на защиту - как раз накапливается материал. Я долго думала, искала в инете подходящие направления работы по музо. Ничего толком не нашла. Поставила общую тему - "Патриотическое воспитание на занятиях музыкой".

----------


## Tauran

> Девочки, скажите пожалуйста, вы планируете работу по самообразованию. Если да, то как вы это делаете - берете одну тему или разные?


У меня по самообразованию общая тема "Музыкальное развитие детей через разные виды деятельности" то есть если ребёнок не совсем силён в пении,то он может раскрыть себя в танце или участвовать в театре и т.д. На этот год у меня конкретная тема "Муз.развитие через муз.дидакт.игры". На следующий год другая может быть "Пение"

----------


## лариса 25

А как именно вы планируете работу по самообразованию ( на год или на месяц, в виде изучения статей или накопления каких-то наработок)?

----------


## orbit

привет всем как выступили на конкурсе, какое заняли место?Девочки, поделитесь пожалуйста, что вы поёте на новый год со 2 мл. и средней казахскими группами?а то у меня завал....

----------


## Tauran

> А как именно вы планируете работу по самообразованию ( на год или на месяц, в виде изучения статей или накопления каких-то наработок)?


мы планируем на год,там и изучение статей (каких именно) ,накопление наработок,сообщения на МО, выпуск метод.пособия дид.игры по разделам(ритм,тембр,динамика,высота звуков и т.д.),поощряется использование передового опыта с интернета,ну и естественно результаты детей и фото альбом в приложении,можно,но не обязательно презентацию в конце года.

----------


## julbarsik

Девочки всем привет. Спасибо вам всем за песенки. Ловите "Бау бақша белдер" -.  Только слов нет с собой. Они в саду. Может у кого есть поделитесь?

http://files.mail.ru/BFLJJX

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки всем привет. Спасибо вам всем за песенки. Ловите "Бау бақша белдер" -.  Только слов нет с собой. Они в саду. Может у кого есть поделитесь?
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/BFLJJX


Поделитесь, пожалуйста и словами?! Ждём с нетерпением!!! :062:   :008:

----------


## Tauran

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста и словами?! Ждём с нетерпением!!!


Алёна,слова песни "Бау,бакша,белдер" чуть выше вашего сообщения.В журнале эта песня называется "Жас дәуірдін тулегіміз"

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, мне в скорой помощи Дошколка замедлила и понизила песню "Шашу". Повторю её ссылку, может кому пригодится!
http://files.mail.ru/UTWUES

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девочки, а вот сценарий на День Независимости
День независимости РК

Под ритмическую музыку дети забегают в зал исполняют композицию.

Ведущий: Сәлеметсіздер ме, құрметті атаөаналар және қонақтар. Здравствуйте, дорогие гости. Мы поздравляем Вас с праздником Днём Независимости Республики Казахстан! Очень важным праздником для каждого казахстанца.

Исполняется гимн Казахстана.

Ведущий: О земле, вырастившей нас, о любви к родному краю расскажут сегодня ребята в своих песнях и стихах.
1 реб: Лейла Н.
«Отан - атам»
Отан - әкем!
Осы сөзім қате ме екен?!
Қате болса,
Неге біздер
Деймыз оны: «Атамекен?!»
2 реб: Вадим Л.
«Отан - әжем,
Отан – анам!»
Құшақ жайған қатар маған
«Туған ел!» - деп,
«Туған жер!» - деп,
Ол  бекерге аталмаған...

3 реб:
Привет  тебе, мой край родной, 
С твоими темными лесами,
С твоей великою рекой
И неоглядными полями
Привет тебе, народ родимый,
Герой труда неутомимый!
Среди зимы и в летний зной,
Привет тебе, мой край родной!  (все)

Исполняется песня «Казахстан»

Вед: Ребята а сегодня я вам предлагаю, отправиться в путешествие по нашей бейскрайней Родине. Взглянуть на бескрайние степи, на высокие горы, на моря и озера и конечно же побывать в нашей столице. Вы готовы к путешествию?

Дети: Да!

Вед: Но, что же нам поможет? У меня есть волшебный чудо – цветок, который и сделает наше путешествие сказочно быстрым.
Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,
Подари нам лепесток,
Поснеси  и загружи 
Казахстан наш покажи!!!

Реб:
Алатау, Алтай, Аркалык, Атырау, Словно крылья, шумящие слева и справа Казахстан обращается к новой судьбе Чтоб рассветы рассветом встречать величаво!

Вед: Ребята куда мы с Вами попали, ведь, это Южная столица нашего бескрайнего Казахстана.
	Алматинскую область еще называют Семиречьем по числу главных рек  этого края, многие из них берут свое начало с ледников Джунгарского и Заилийского Алатау. 

Реб: Бегут года, течет за веком век, Меж гор крутых, в долине, плодородной. Куда сбегают семь прозрачных рек... Живет народ- счастливый и свободный!

Здесь в городе Алматы , городе в котом мечтал бы побывать каждый путешественник. Есть высокогорный каток «Медеу»- который известен далеко за пределами Казахстана. 
 	Как красиво и празднично наряжена Алматы. Все радуются празднику Дня Независимости РК

Исполняется «Хоровод дружбы»

Вед: Ну что ж ребята отправимся дальше?

Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,
Подари нам лепесток,
Понеси  и загружи 
Казахстан наш покажи!!!

Казахстан – это страна степей. Не горы, не долины не леса и озера, не реки и пустыни, а степь здесь самая главная, она занимае 1/5 территории нашей республики.

 	Сейчас мы с Вами попали в город Семей,  это Родина поэта Абая Кунанбаева.
	Предлагаю вам сейчас закрыть глаза и насладиться творчеством этого великого поэта.
Стихотворение «Зима» Абай.


Продолжаем наше путешествие

Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,
Подари нам лепесток,
Поснеси  и загружи 
Казахстан наш покажи!!!


Вы слышите шумят  воды Казахстана?
Озер в Казахстане меньше чем рек, почти 5 тысяч, Среди них самые большие Балхаш, Зайсан, Алаколь, Тингиз.А в озерах Зайсан и Маркаколь вода такая чистая, что пьешь и не напьешся.
	Каких водоплавающих птиц вы знаете? Отвечают на каз.яз.(лебедь, пеликан, утка, гусь)

Игра: «Қазым, Қазым, қан қылда» 

Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,Подари нам лепесток,
Поснеси  и загружи Казахстан наш покажи!!!


Ой, смотрите знакомые места, город Шахтеров Караганда. Видны тереконники.

Чем славиться наш город?

Исполняется ритмика «Караганда»

Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,Подари нам лепесток,
Поснеси  и загружи Казахстан наш покажи!!!

Вед: Представте на миг что мы путешествуя по Казахстану превратились в геологов, наша задача, как можно больше найти медной руды. Ведь мы с вами сейчас Попали в город Жезказган.

Игра «Собери руду»


Вед: А какие пословицы- поговорки о Родине знаете вы?

Родина – золотая колыбель!
Нет земли родной краше!
Маленький птенец и тот свое гнездо оберегает.
Джигита доля – за Родину стоять.
Родины тепло – огня жарче.
Птенец, оперившись, повторяет то, чему научился в гнезде.

Вед:  А, вот оно что! Вижу теперь, что только дружбой и добротой можно согреть уставшую землю. А от ваших улыбок здесь стало даже светлее!

Исполняется песня «Пусть всегда будет солнце»

Вед: Остался последний лепесток на нашем чудо – цветке., интересно, куда же он приведет нас?

Волшебные слова: 
Ну-ка, чудо цветок,
Подари нам лепесток,
Поснеси  и загружи 
Казахстан наш покажи!!!


Вед: Узнали ребята, какой это город?

Правильно это наша столица город Астана.
Столица наша молодая. Недавно наша столица отметила свой юбилей 10 лет – Астане.
Давайте рассмотрим достопримечательности столицы. Особенно прекрасна высокая башня похожая на сказочный цветок. Называется она «Байтерек», здесь есть океанариум «Думан», резиденция президента называется «Ак орда», Административный центр, а вот полюбуйтесь  на вечернюю Астану.

Казахстан - это овцы, раздолье пшеницы.
 Стройки, горы, сады и степные зарницы...
 Подниматься все выше знаменам его, 
И высоким наградам на них золотиться.

Исполняется ритмика «Астана».

Уходят в группу.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

А вот еще один ко Дню Независимости
ПРАЗДНИК  2009Г
 (  День Независимости Республики Казахстан)

Программное содержание:  
Расширять знания детей о Республике Казахстан.
Воспитывать нравственно-патриотические чувства.
Дорожить эмоционально-положительным отношением к людям других национальностей.
Закреплять умение детей играть на казахских и русских  народных инструментах.
Совершенствовать звуковысотный, динамический, тембровый слух.
Продолжать формировать музыкально-ритмические навыки в исполнении танцев, певческий голос в исполнении песен..
Развивать воображение, фантазию, стимулировать формирование музыкальных способностей.
Внедрять в повседневную разговорную речь казахский язык, методику К.Орфа

Вед: 	Өз халқымен бірге гұмыр кешу – ол ұл мереке деген қазақ халқының нақыл сөзі бар. 17 желтоқсан – бүл біздің ел үшінерекше күн. 1991 жылы қазақ халқы өзінің егемендігін жариялап, дербестікке талпынды. Сол кезден бастап жыл сайып осы күні Қзақстан Республикасының Тәуелсіздік күні аталып өтеді. Биыл қазақстандық егеменді елеміздің! Жылдық мерей тойын атап өтуде.
ГИМН РК
ВЕД: Казахская народная мудрость гласит : «Пережитое время с народом – великий праздник». 16 декабря – особенный день для нашего народа. В этот день в 1991 году казахский народ объявил о своей независимости, о стремлении к свободе. С тех пор этот день отмечается как День Независимости Республики Казахстан. Сегодня казахстанцы отмечают 17 – летие свободного суверенного Казахстана!
Просмотр видеоклипа о Казахстане
Вед: 	Байтақ дала, туған жердің қымбат маған әр тасы
	Өзен-көлі, самал желі, асқар тауы-баршасы.
	Бақыт нұры, кұшып мені, кең өлкеме тарқашы!
	Алшаң басып еркелеуім – туған жердің арқасы.
Инд. Песня «Бала тілегі»
Вед:  Погожий солнечный денек собрал нас всех на огонек,
	На огонек улыбок и тепла, и с этим огоньком зима в наш край пришла.
	А огонек всего лишь засветился от детских глаз, что в зале собрались,
	От шума детского и смеха и тут же споры начались:
«Сегодня первым буду я!», - Нет, мне блистать на сцене!»,
	Но что гадать? Сейчас дадим мы слово юной смене.
дети:   Алтын шашқан сияқты, жер бетіне нұр таңым.
               Бар адамға шуақты- осы менің Отаным!	

                        Мало мы еще умеем, мы пока еще растем,
		Но становимся умнее с каждым часом, с каждым днем.

	Мы все больше понимаем, чем нам надо дорожить.
           Дорожить любимым краем и республику любить.
Песня «Менің Отаным» 
Вед:	Асраныңда ер болайын ай – жұлдызды шарлаған.
	Ағыл – тегіл сел болайын, жырын саған арнаған
	Бір өзіндей кең болайын, касиетті ен далам.
	Сүйекті ұлың мен болайын, аннам болдыіңсен маған!
Песня «Зырлайды шанамыз»
Жаңа жылың құтты болсын асыл әже, жан атам
Жайнап атып келе жатыр алдымыздан жаңа таң
Жаңа жылың құтты болсын, Қазақстан киелім,
Жаңа танға, жаңа күнге тұр көк туым сүйеніп
Ритмическая композиция «Жана жыл»
Вед:   Пусть дети в маленьких делах откроют нам секреты:
	Быть может, среди них растут писатели, поэты,
	Певцы, артисты, музыканты – все – гениальны, все – таланты!
	Так пусть откроются сполна нам новые их имена!
Оркестр
ВЕД:                  БУДУЩЕЕ НАРОДА –ДЕТИ! БУДУЩЕЕ СТРАНЫ- ДЕТИ!
                            ПУСТЬ НАШИ ДЕТИ БУДУТ ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВЫМИ И СИЛЬНЫМИ.
                            ПУСТЬ НИКОГДА НЕ СМОЛКАЕТ ВЕСЕЛЫЙ И ЗАДОРНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ СМЕХ.
Танец-игра «Если весело живется»
 Вед:	Кто бежит, проснувшись утром на рассвете?
Дети:	Ну, конечно, это мы! Ну, конечно, дети!
 Вед.: Кто ж профессоров умнее, знает все на белом свете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
 Вед.: Что за вундеркинды эти на большой планете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
 Вед.: Кто расскажет нам все о другой планете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
Вед;  А что дети больше всего любят делать? Конечно играть. Вот сейчас мы и поиграем.
ИГРЫ- аттракционы
«Догони девушку»
«Ақ сондық-көқ сандық»
«Тақия тастамақ»
Стих-е о дружбе
ПЕСНЯ «ДОСТЫК»
 Вед: Біздің бәрімізді ата – бабапарымыз арқылы адамзат түп – тегіне қатысымыз быр, ап, Отанымыз арқылы Жер Анамен байланыстымыз. Адам дүниеде өмір кешеді тарихта із қалдырады. 
Кен – байтақ, ұлан – ғайыр дала. Бірақ әрбір қазақ .шін осы Кен – байтақ даладан қымбаттырақ ешнәрсе жоқ. Қазіргі уақытта осы кен – байтақ даламызда, қазақ мемлекеттіктінің символы сияқты көптеген әдемі, ірі қалалар пайда болуда. 1997 жылы Республика астанасы қазақ даласының жүрегі Астана қаласына көшірілді. Әдемі Есіл өзенінің бойында өмір талабына сай жаңа қала бой көтерді – ол біздің Астана. Бұл Астана – мемлекеттіміздің символы, ұлт бірлігі. 
Песня «Астана»
Просмотр видеоролика о Астане
РЕБ 1 : ӘЙНЕГІ-КҮН, ШАТЫРЫ-АСПАН, КЕҢ ДАЛА ТӨСІ ТОЛҚЫҒАН ЕГІН,
                               КӨЛДЕРІ КӨККЕ КҮМІСТЕР ШАШҚАН, ҚАЗАҚСТАН- РЕСПУБЛИКАМ МЕНІҢ.
      РЕБ 2:  ТУ АЛАДЫ ҚОЛДАРЫНА, ҚУАНАДЫ ХАЛЫҚ БҮГІН.
                        МАДАҚТАЙМЫЗ АРДАҚТАЙМЫЗ, РЕСПУБЛИКА КҮНІН БІЗДЕР.
РЕБ 3: ОРМАНЫ ПҮЛІШ, БҰЛАҒЫ КҮМІС,   БҰЛБҰЛЫ ЖЫРШЫ, ҰЛ-ҚЫЗЫ КЕРІМ,
                    ТАУЛАРЫ ЗАҢҒАР, ӨЗЕНІ ЫРЫС. ҚАЗАҚСТАН РЕСПУБЛИКАМ МЕНІҢ.
РЕБ 4 . ОҚУ ОҚЫП, БАҚ ТАБАМЫЗ,ӨНЕР АШЫЫП, ҒЫЛЫМ ІЗДЕП.
                 ӘНГЕ ҚОСЫП ШАТТАНАМЫЗ,РЕСПУБЛИКА КҮНІН БІЗДЕР.

ПЕСНЯ «Республика моя независимая»
Поздравление администрации
Вед   Отанымыз аман болсын, дендерің сау болсын, аспанымыз ашып боп бақытты өмір сүрейік
ШАШУ

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! предлагаю минус песни "Бақытты балалық"  с кассеты Сарры Ахунбековой. Если слова нужно напишу, снимала с плюсовки.
http://ifolder.ru/20147661

ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! ссылка не работает!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки, вот еще праздник.
Аңа тілің – арың бұл!

Мақсаты:Көркем сөз, ән және әңгімелер арқылы балалардың бойында патриоттық сезімдерін қалыптастыру.
Міндеттері: 
-	музыка арқылы Туған жер, тіл туралы сүйіспеншілігін, шығармашылық белсенділігін арттыру;
-	тіл байлығын, сөйлеу мәдениетін дамыту.

Жүргізуші:
Құрметті қонақтар, балалар! Бүгін үлкен той – Тіл мерекесіне тойлауға жиналып отырмыз. Біздің еліміз Қазақстан Республикасы – тәуелсіз мемлекет. Егеменді еліміздің өз рәміздері – елтаңбасы, туы, гимн бар.
«Гимн».
Сөзі: Ж. Нәжімеденов, Н. Назарбаев Муз.: Ш. Қалдаяқов

Жүргізуші: 
Анамыздың, ақ сүтімен бойымызға дарыған тілімізді ұмыту-бүкіл ата-бабамызды, тарихымызды ұмыту.
1-бала:
                        Ана тілің біліп қой,
                        Бостандығың теңдігің.
                        Ана тілің біліп қой, 
                        Мақтанышың, елдігің.
2-бала:
                        Ана тілің – арың бұл,
                        Ұятың болып тұр бетте,
                        Өзге тілдің бәрін біл,
                        Өз тіліңді құрметте.

Ойын: «Киіз үй».
Жүргізуші:
Бүгінгі мерекелік ертегімізде, балалар өздеріңнің өнерлерінді көрсете аласындар. Ол үшін, бишілеріміздің орындауында: «Қыздар биі». Муз: З.Левина

3-бала: 
                         Ана тілім – ұраным,
                         Ана тілім – құраным.
                         Ана тілім болмаса, 
                         Бүтінделмес тұрағым.
4-бала: 
                         Ана тілім – серігім,
                         Ана тілім – ерлігім.
                         Ана тілім болмаса
                         Бүтінделмес кемдігім.

Ән «Ана тілін сүйемін». Муз: И.Нүсіпбаев,Сөзі: Қ. Толыбаев

5-бала:
                         Қазақ тілім ағалармен дамыды,
                         «Атамұра» кітаптарын ашыпты.
                         Оқушылар ана тілмен табысып,
                         Өлең – жырды бұрқырата жазыпты.
6-бала:
                         Өз тіліңді ойласақ,
                         Өз тіліңде ойнасақ.
                         Қандай әсем жарасты,
                         Өз ғұрпыңмен тойласақ.

Мақал-мәтелдер:
1.	Тіл тас жарады, тас жармаса, бас жарады.
2.	Тіл – қылыштан өткір. 
3.	Тіл – халықтың жаны.
7-бала:
                          Ана тілі – ақылшым,
                          Асыратын қиядан.
                          Сарқылмайтын асылым,
                          Баулитұғын ұядан.
                          Малтып жүріп тереңін,
                          Маржандарын теремін.
8-бала:
                          Тілім барда батылмын,
                          Күш қуатты шақырдым.
                          Қазып айтқан ойларын
                          Қазыбек биге жақынмын.

Ән: «Отаным». Муз:К.Қуатбаев ,Сөзі: А. Қалманбетов

Жүргізуші:
Ана тілінде таза сөйлеу, оған деген көзқарас ең зор адамдық, мәдениеттілік, тәрбиелілік. Барша адамзат Ана тілін Отанындай, туған халқындай, ата – бабасыдай сүйіп, ардақтап көрген.

Би: «Туған жер».
Жүргізуші:
Балалар елдің жарқын болашақ жұлдыздары – Сіздерсіздер!!!
                           Туған тілім – бабам тілі, өз тілім,
                           Туған тілім – анам тілі, өз тілім.
                           Туған тілім ө далам тілі, өз тілім.
Ән: «Атамекен»  Муз:Е. Хасанғалиев ,Сөзі: Қ.Мырзалиев

----------


## Tauran

> Tauran, спасибо за огромный материал! казаховед ваш переводит? умница! только  барабан - дауылпаз. я немного по-другому пою ваши песенки.  если получится завтра выложу.


Гульназ,не всё в таком радужном свете,преводить она вообще ничего не хочет,говорит ей за это не платят.Посоветовала идти на курсы казахского языка,ну разговорный я ещё при старании осилю,а вот литературные переводы........,или говорит иди к переводчикам,а там за листок А4-200тенге,и смотрят как же я выкручусь,а когда песню(с форума) принесу говорят-ну вот находишь же.Так что вы моё спасение и знакомые учителя подружки помогают.Девочки извините что кружку негатива сюда выплеснула,что поделаешь всякие люди встречаются.
Гульназ а можно эту песню перевести:
Игра "Как на Елкин День рожденья"- (на музыку "Каравай")


Как на Елкин День рожденья 
Испекли мы каравай.
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширины!
Вот такой ужины!

Мы желаем елочке
Зелененьких иголочек
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширины!
Вот такой ужины!

Чтобы елочка росла 
И красавицей была
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширины!
Вот такой ужины!

Вокруг елочки плясали
Дед Мороза очень ждали
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширины!
Вот такой ужины!

Скоро, скоро к нам придет
Развеселый Новый год
Вот такой вышины!
Вот такой нижины!
Вот такой ширины!
Вот такой ужины!

Все ребята молодцы!
Помогали от души.
В честь себя похлопаем… (Дети хлопают.)
В честь себя потопаем… (Дети топают.)
А теперь вся детвора
В честь себя кричит "Ура!".
Дети. Ура!

Дед Морозу - слава!
А Снегурке - браво!

----------

oksi7771 (06.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

http://ifolder.ru/20147661
Девочки, прошу извинения, еще раз пытаюсь вставить ссылку на "Бақытты балалық"
ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ ДЕЛАЮ - я еще "чайник". Не знаю что получится.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Не получается!!!! ну, НАСТОЯЩИЙ чайник! :Tu: 
Девочки, может кто просветит - как выкладывать файлы. Подсказать дома некому -варюсь в собственном соку! Дочка далеко, а на работе такие же "чайники" как я. Одна надежда на вас. :074:

----------


## viktorya07

*ВИОЛA*, Вы наверное, пытаетесь выложить музыку с аудиодиска? С простого диска непросто музыку скопировать, я это делаю с помощью проигрывателя Windows Media Player, функция "копировать с компакт-диска". С мп3-диска копировать просто, просто перетащить и все, а с аудио - появляются только ярлычки. У вас есть еще песни Ахунбековой? Давно ее ищу, попадалась как-то на аудиокассете, затертая до дыр. Песенки у нее красивые и как раз для нашего возраста (что сейчас большая редкость!).
Удачи! И слова, если можно!

----------


## Гульназ

Старшая группа  2009

Елочка зажжена.
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Тыңдаңыздар! Тыңдаңыздар!
Таңырқалып тұрмаңыздар!
Сәнді шырша шақырады!
«Карнавал»  бізде басталады!
В зал под музыку с султанчиками вбегают дети.
КІРУ – БИІ «КАРНАВАЛ»
После танца дети кладут султанчики под елку и становятся полукругом
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Ән-күйіміз ойналсын,
Биге бізді шақырсын!
ШЕҢБЕР  «КЕЛ, БИЛЕЙІК»  Дети садятся.
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Баяғыдан белгілі ақиқат
Ғажайып әлемге кілттер жоқ.
Мыстан кемпір көкке ұшпайды,
Суға пеште ешкім бармайды!
Тек қана жаңа жыл кешінде
Біз сиқыршымыз бүгінге
Біз ғажайып күтеміз...
Гаснет свет, «метель», входит ҚАР ХАНШАЙЫМЫ.
ҚАР ХАНШАЙЫМЫ:
Мерекені тойламақсыңдар ма? ән шырқап, би билеп? Меннен рұқсат сұрадыңдар ма? Қыс – менің мезгілім! Менсіз «карнавал» өткізбейсіңдер! Болмайды!
 (Взмахом волшебной палочки «гасит» елочку)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Тоқтаңыз! Тоқтаңыз! Құрметті Қар ханщайымы, бұл қалай ? біз сізді ренжетіп келгеніміз жоқ,. Бізге мереке керек! Шыршаны жағып беріңіз!
ҚАР ХАНШАЙЫМЫ:
Жоқ! Маған 3 ғажайып (сиқырлы) затты таппағанша, шыршаларын жанбайыды! және Аяз ата да келмейді! 
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Қандай сиқырлы заттар?
ҚАР ХАНШАЙЫМЫ:
Сиқырлы айна, ұшақ кілем, және сиқырлы дауылпаз!
Мен кетемін, бірақ мені әлі естеріңе аласыңдар! Ха-ха-ха! (кетеді) (загорается свет)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Тоқтаңыз! Қар ханшайымы, біз ол сиқырлы заттарды қайдан табамыз?
Б-р, енді не істейміз?
Звучит вступление к песне «Елочка», слышен скрип снега под ногами, заходит Избушка на курьих ножках.
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: (растеряно)
Міне қандай ғажап... б-р, бізге үйшік келді. өзі тауық аяқты! Мүмкін бізге сиқырлы заттарды қайдан табатынымызды айтатын шығар?
Үйшік-үйшік, маған бері қара, орманға әрі қара! (избушка поворачивается).
Үйшік,үйшік, қонақтарға алдымен тұр, орманға артымен тұр! (избушка поворачивается). Жоқ, тағы дұрыс емес! Үйшік-үйшік, балаларға алдымен, орманға артымен! (избушка вертится то в одну сторону, то в другую, затем топает ногой и останавливается)
Ой, балалар, қараңдар, үйшік артпен - алдын-ала тұрды.
Ал үйшікте мыстан кемпір  тұрады .
Әй , эжетай , ояныңыз! Балаларға көрсетіліңіз! ( Ешкім шықпайды, қорыл естілетін )
Қане, оны оятайық, қатты айқайлайық!
" Мыстан кемпір , шық бізге, 
Мыне келдік біз сізге!"-2-3 рет. 
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР:
Адамдарға не керек өзі?
Қасынан өтіп жүрсе де - 
Осылай үйді бұрауға бастайды ! 
Жақсылықпен кетіңдер!
Қазір мен шығамын – 
Құлақтарыңды бұраймын!( Үйшік теріс қарайды )
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Сен , үйшік , ерінбе - бізге алдымен қара !( Үйшік бұрылады )
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР:
Ал , тентектіктер жетеді , өйткені үйшігім құлап қетеді ,
Мен емес пе қожайын осы үйдың ?....
( балаларға бұрылады , басты терезеге қылқитып ) 
Мынау  кім мұнда келді ?!
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Сәлеметсіз бе, мыстан кемпір!
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР:
Неге бұл жерге жиналдыңдар?
әдемі боп осы жерге келдіңдер?
(дети отвечают, что праздник Новый год, пришла Снежная Королева и погасила елку)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Қымбатты, эжетай, айтшы, қайдан бұл сиқыр заттарды табамыз?
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР:
Ой , сұлу менің , менде ешқандай сиқыр заттар жоқ ,
Бір таба қалды , және онда тотықты басқан ,
Ешкім мені сүймейді , барлық тілдейді , тек қана 
" кәрі мыстан кемпір ",деп айтады.......
Ал мен жалғызбын , бірақ жан-тәніменнің жомартпын !.....
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Ренжіме, біздің қыздарымыз саған арнайы бір көңілді, тәтті би көрсетеді.
БИ «КӘМПИТТЕР»
Во время танца Б.Я.  снимает с себя избушку
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР: 
Ал , рахмет , сүйкімді кәмпиттір ! Ал , жақты ! Ой , мені қуантыды ! Сендерге қараймын … ал , түра мен бұдан 500 жыл алдың болдым !( Айнаға қарайды ). аһ ! Қандай сұлумын !
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Ой , әжетай ,  мынау сиқырлы айнағой! Мүмкін бізге бересіз?
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР:
Менің айнам ба? Сіздерге , ақырғы , ол ….( қомағайланады ) , дәл осылай іс бармайды . Мен қарапайым дәл осылай оның сендерге бермеймін!  Алдымен  бірге аздап ойнаңдар .
ОЙЫН «СЫПЫРҒЫ»
МЫСТАН КЕМПІР: ( ұтылады )
Сендер жеңдіңдер! Алыңдар айнаны! Мен кеттім! (кетеді)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Б-р, тамаша! Бір сиқырлы затымыз бар!
Слышится шум мотора, появляется Лунный мальчик, в руках у него ковер-самолет.
АЙЛЫ БАЛА:
Ұшақ  кілеммен мен түстім
дәл жерге мен қондым! 
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Сәлеметсің бе,  айлы бала !
Сен , шынымен айдан ұшып келдің бе?
Біз келімсек ғарышынан көру қуаныштымыз!
АЙЛЫ БАЛА:
Шынымен  , айдан , неге сұрадыңыз ? 
Және жарық жұлдызшаларды мен әкелдім !
Кілеммен сілкілейді  және шырша артынан жұлдызшалар жүгіріп шығады .
ЖҰЛДЫЗШАЛАРДЫҢ БИІ
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
 Айлы бала , ал кілем сенде сиқырлы және ұшақ кілем гой! Оның  бізге бер.
(Түсіндіреді , балалар көмектеседі ) 
АЙЛЫ БАЛА:
Жарайды, сендерге берейін, бірақ жаңа жылда Аяз ата келеді екен, бірақ мен оны көрген емеспін… маған оның қандай екенің түсіндіріп бересіңдер ма?
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
әрине, біз саған қазір айтып береміз!
ӘН «СӘЛЕМЕТСІҢ БЕ, АЯЗ АТА!»
АЙЛЫ БАЛА:
Рахмет, балалар! Енді мен де өз еліме кетейін! Жаңа жылды қарсы алаыйн! (кетеді)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Б-р, біз 2 сиқырлы затты жинадық . Қандай ?( Балалардың жауаптары ) енді бір затіміз қалды.... 
Қолда сандық, Гном   кіреді
ГНОМ:( таң қалған )
Қайда мынау мен құлап түстім ? ой, келдім?
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Сәлеметсіз бе,  ал сіздер кім  боласыз?
ГНОМ: ( сандықта ызыңдайды , ақтарады )
Бұл жерде емес, мына да емес.... қайда екен???
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: ( қайта айтиды )
Сәлеметсіз бе,  ал сіздер кім  боласыз?
ГНОМ:
Мен гном! Ертегілермен және ойындармен өз кішкене сандық мыстан кемпірден зорлап суырып алдым ! Мен тек жәйдан-жәй сіздерге ертегілер көрсетпеймін. Мені алдымен көңілімді аулау керек .
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
 Ал біз жайдары жырды білеміз ! 
ӘН «ӘН-КҮЙШІЛЕР»
ГНОМ:
Ал , б-р , қазір енді болады.
Сандығымыз ашылады – ( қақпақты ашады )
Ертегіміз басталады!
АҒЫЛШІН ТІЛІНДЕГІ ЕРТЕГІ
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Қандай сенде сиқырлы сандық , ол сиқырлы дауылпазды бізге табу көмектесе ма?
ГНОМ: қандай дауылпаз тағы ?( Балалар жауап береді )
ГНОМ:
Ал , білмеймін , байқап көремін …. ал , сиқырлы кішкене сандық,
1,2,3- Сандығымыз ашылады – ( қақпақты ашады )
Сиқырлы дауылпазымыз шығады!
БИ «ПАПУСТАР»
У главного папуаса на шее барабан.
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Б-р, бұл біз іздеп жүрген дауылпаз емес пе? Бізге дауылпазды беріңдер, өздерің мерекеде қалып көріңдер. .( петрушкалар дауылпазды бередіжәне өз орындарына отырады )
Міне біз 3 сиқырлы затты жинадық! Шыршаның астына қояды .
Фанфараларды дыбыс шығарады және шырша жана бастайды
ГНОМ:
Мен орманға кеттім, б-р! Жаңа жылдарын құтты болсын! (кетеді)
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Қонақтардың уақыты келді !
Залға қыз - ақшақар кіреді ( әнмен )
АҚШАҚАР:
Келді міне жаңа жыл!
Қуанышпен біздерге!
Құтты болсын құаныш!
Құттықтаймын сіздерді!
Балалар, менің атам келген жоқ па?
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Ал біз оны бірге шақырайық :
Барлық :
Ата аяз , келіңіз!
Ата аяз , күтеміз!
АЯЗ АТА (ҚУЫРШАҚ): құдықтан бас шығарып қарайды
Осындамын,осындамын… сендерді естіп тұрмын және көріп тұрмын … ал сендер мені көріп тұрыпсыңдарма? 
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: қасына барып
Атай , неге сен сондай кішкентайсың ?
АЯЗ АТА (ҚУЫРШАҚ):
Иә мен ердім , ердім …. келдім , біраз сендердің билерің көріп, еріп қалдым. – ыстықтап қалдым !
АҚШАҚАР:
Атай , мен сені  құтқарамын! Б-р , " суық» сөздерді жылдам тауып айтыңдар! 
Балалар :
Аяз , қарлы боран , қар , боран , аяз , мұз , қар бүршік , сүмелек , мұздатқыш және д . т .
Жарық сөнеді , сиқырлы музыка дыбыс шығарады , Аяз ата кіреді- жарық жанады . Гаснет свет, звучит волшебная музыка, выходит настоящий Дед Мороз- свет зажигается.
АЯЗ АТА:
Армаңсыңдар ма, ұлдарым!
Армаңсыңдар ма, қыздарым!
Қандай жарқын жүздерің!
Асулармен алысқан!
Асу жолмен жарысқан!
Аталарын сендерге 
Шаршап келді алыстан!
Бірақ шыршамыз неге жанбай тұр?
Қане, қызым, балалармен  шеңберге тұрыңдар! 
(шеңберге  тұрады) шырша туралы ән айтыңдар!
ӘН «ШЫРША»
АЯЗ АТА:
Жаңа жылға арналған,
Кімнің қандай әні бар?
Айналайық  шыршаны
Кімнің қандай сәні бар?
ТАҚПАҚТАР
АЯЗ АТА:
Жақсы сіздерде , достар , бірақ кәрі болдым мен!
Уф , аяқтарым шаршады , демаламын , жолдан мен  !
Дети не выпускают АЯЗ АТАны из круга, просят его поиграть с ними.
АЯЗ АТА:
Жолдан қатты шаршасам да,
Балалармен ойнауды шаршамаймын.
ОЙЫНДАР
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: 
Балалар, келіңдер, Аяз атаға ән сыйлайық!
ӘН «АЯЗ АТА»
АЯЗ АТА:
ән шырқадық, би бидедік,
шын көңілмен қуандық!
Мерекені бітірейік, 
Қызым, ал енді, кеттік!
АҚШАҚАР:
Ата, ал біздің мерекелік сандығымыз қайда?
АЯЗ АТА: 
Ал оның , Лапландиядан пингвиндар бізге әкеледі . Ал міне олар !
БИ ПИНГВИНДЕР
би соңысында пингвиндар Сандық жеңіл шанада шыршадан шығарады
АЯЗ АТА:
Рахмет сендерге , мейірбан пингвиндар ! Ал , немеретай көмектес .
СЫЙЛЫҚТАРДЫ ТАРАТУ
АЯЗ АТА, АҚШАҚАР, ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
 өтсін осылай жаңа өмірдің күндері!
шарпылмасын жүректердің мүң лебі!
Жарқырасын жаңа жылдың оттары!
Таусылмасын Жаңа жалдың бүршігі!

----------

oksi7771 (06.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

*Tauran*,  на скорую руку перевела.  принимайте!

Біз шыршанның туылған күніне,
Біз тоқашты пісірдік.
биіктігі мінадай,
төмендігі мінадай,
үлкендігі осындай,
кішілігі осындай.

жасыл тікінектерді,
біз шыршаға тілейміз.
биіктігі мінадай,
төмендігі мінадай,
үлкендігі осындай,
кішілігі осындай.

әдемі боп қаласың,
көрікті боп өсесің.
биіктігі мінадай,
төмендігі мінадай,
үлкендігі осындай,
кішілігі осындай.

Аяз Атаны күттік,
шыршамен біз биледік.
биіктігі мінадай,
төмендігі мінадай,
үлкендігі осындай,
кішілігі осындай.

міне, міне асыға-
жаңа жылда келеді.
биіктігі мінадай,
төмендігі мінадай,
үлкендігі осындай,
кішілігі осындай.

барлық бала көңілді,
тамаша көмектесті.
шапалақты ұрамыз!
аяқтарды басамыз!
ал, енді қане достар,
айқайлайық - Алақай!

----------

oksi7771 (06.03.2020)

----------


## Маженка

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ КАЗАХСТАНЦАМ!МОЙ РОДНОЙ ГОРОД АЛМА-АТА!ОЧЕНЬ ЗА НИМ СКУЧАЮ!ИЗВИНИТЕ,ЧТО НЕ ПО ТЕМЕ!ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!!!!!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Виктория! Да вы правы! Пытаюсь скопировать с аудио диска, куда мне и записали минусовку. А песни этой прелестной девочки Сарры у меня только на кассете. Надо оцифровывать, но это дорого. Мне начальство ни копейки не дает, все за свои кровные делаю и покупаю. Слова , конечно напишу. 
А сейчас хочу предложить всем перевод песни (даже не помню, как называется) была в Муз. руководителе несколько лет назад. У меня фонограмма на кассете на 2 куплета, вот мы и поем 1 казахский  1 русский.

1.  Қоңырауын қағып келді
Жағып келді жанашам.
Домбырасын тартып келді,
Айтып келді тамашан
Шақырады өмір өрі,
Гүл боп кеткен төңірук.
Бақыт энін, уақыт жырын,
Айтса деіді көбірек.

ПРИПЕВ:
Жаңа жылмен құттықтаймыз достарды,
Жаңа жылмен құттыктаймыз қонақты.
Әем шырша қуантады,
Баалаларды билетеді,
Жаңа жылды біз тойлаймыз бәріміз.

2. Ах, какой он – Новый год,
Очень много с ним хлопот!
Очень много суеты, но и я , и ты,
Любим елку наряжать
И подарки получать,
И смеяться и шутить,
И родным звонить.
ПРИПЕВ: 
С Новым годом поздравляем всех гостей!
С Новым годом поздравляем всех друзей!
Елка веточками машет,
В хороводе дети пляшут,
И нет праздника на свете веселей!

Ну а насчет той фонограммы... буду все равно пытаться скинуть.

ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!

----------

oksi7771 (06.03.2020)

----------


## ahiles

Оля Захарова, Огромное спасибо за прекрасные сценарии, подходят как нельзя лучше.

----------


## ahiles

Девочки, Вы такие молодцы, Спасибо Вам  ОГРОМНОЕ! Для меня тема была долгое время закрыта,сейчас УРА!!! ОТКРЫЛИ!!! надеюсь больше не закроют, по возможности буду вливаться в Ваш коллетив.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, привет, вчера сдала статью в местную газету "Перемена", помурыжили малость конечно, а завтра иду на тестирование, волнуюсь жуть как, но надеюсь все будет хорошо.

----------


## Гульназ

Оленька, удачи вам! мы с вами. будем вас "материть" :) НИ ПУХА, НИ ПЕРА!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчонки, привет, вчера сдала статью в местную газету "Перемена", помурыжили малость конечно, а завтра иду на тестирование, волнуюсь жуть как, но надеюсь все будет хорошо.


Ольга, будем переживать за тебя! Удачи и "счастливого билета"!!!

----------


## viktorya07

А мы с воспитателями сдали тесты во вторник. Долго готовились, много вопросов распечатывали, а попались вообще другие вопросы!
Да еще сказали, что мне предментых вопросов не будет, потому что для воспитателей их нет по дошкольному. А когда сели за компьютеры - оказалось, что воспитателям по 40 вопросов, а мне - 80 (еще 40 по музыке)!!!
Моя методист несколько раз переспрашивала людей там на месте, они сами ничего не знают. Самое смешное то, что перед этим она постоянно переспрашивала в Управлении насчет меня и сказали, что вопросов не будет.
Отгадывали всей толпой! Многие ответы, конечно, знала, но по казахской музыке не повторяла ничего, а институт уже далеко...
Короче, вскрытие покажет! Резыльтаты в течение недели.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, выставляю песню "Аяз ата келіңіз". Переводила её музыкант. Выставляю сразу и минусовку к ней, нашла у нас на форуме. Песня ещё с советских времён (Ах, какая длинная борода, мы такой не видели никогда).

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20218301

----------


## лариса 25

Наши воспитатели тесты прошли вчера и тоже были в шоке! такие тесты никак не раскрывают наши знания, а вот нервы портят!!!

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки! Я снова по поводу новой диагностики по стандартам. Нам методист принесла таблицы с ГОРОО, но мы все вместе так и не поняли до конца, как по ним оценивать детей. Скачала на этом форуме вашу табличку, но она общая. Если не трудно, поделитесь хотя бы на одну группу (для образца) таблицей, в которой непосредственно отмечаете уровень развития детей. О-о-очень прошу!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки я на странице 23 в сообщении 337 выкладывала песню "Жана жыл"- плюс и минус. Сегодня наша казаховед записала слова этой песни. Делюсь, может кому понадобится. Я беру её для индивидуалки в казахской группе - 1 и 2 куплет. Музыку я обрезала для двух куплетов.

Жаңа жыл

1.	Қар да аппақ, қайда аппақ
Аппақ қырлы кестелі
Ақ жібектей ақшақардай
Күн сәулесі перделі
Тұнық сезім шаттанады
Сезіп алды үмітті
Бар әлемде аппақ көрпе
Құшағына бөледі

Қайырмасы:
Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл
Жаңа ғасыр, жаңа бақыт, жаңа нұр
Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл
Құтты болсын, құтты болсын жаңа жыл

2. Табиғат алдында
Бас иеді адамзат
Жаңа жылдың қарсаңында
Көтерілді көңіл-шат
Ғасырлардың тоғысында
Куә болдық бәріміз
Жаңа мақсат армандарға
Жетіңіздер бәріңіз

3. Армысың жаңа жыл
Қош бол ескі жыл таныс
Қауышайық, табысайық
Алайықшы мың алғыс
Табысады деп жаңа ғасыр
Жақсылықтың нышаны
Бақытты бол барша халық
Гүлге толсын құшағың

Минусовка  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20220656

----------


## viktorya07

> Девочки! Я снова по поводу новой диагностики по стандартам. Нам методист принесла таблицы с ГОРОО, но мы все вместе так и не поняли до конца, как по ним оценивать детей. Скачала на этом форуме вашу табличку, но она общая. Если не трудно, поделитесь хотя бы на одну группу (для образца) таблицей, в которой непосредственно отмечаете уровень развития детей. О-о-очень прошу!


Мы с методистом тоже долго ее разглядывали, как делать. И решили, что можно по каждому пункту ставить цветные кружочки - уровень или баллы, или ставить плюс-минус. Я проставила плюсы-минусы, так удобнее. По поводу подсчетов она сказала мне, что это моя субъективная оценка, я смотрю сама, сколько у детей плюсов и вывожу среднее значение. А на самом деле, как мне кажется, не суть то, что у нас в бумажках, главное, мы детей знаем. И такая диагностика все равно не отразит способности детей, все равно я для себя их проверяю по-другому!
P.S. Тесты сдала успешно!!! Правда, неясно учли ли вопросы по музыке и каков вообще процент правильных ответов. Как всегда полная секретность!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Виктория, поздравляю от души с окончанием этого кошмара!
Я сдавала тесты в  прошлом году. Такая же белиберда была. Мы первопроходцы в этом деле были. А отвечали вообще по школьным темам. О детском саде НИЧЕГО не было, и тем более по музыке. Министерство само ничего не знает, даже не умеют тесты составить, а нам нервы мотают. Ну, это тоже самое , что с тестами для детей в школах.
 Выкладываю слова песни "Бакытты балалық"
1.  Биік ұстап бабалардың есімін
Аштық бүгін жаңа ғасыр есігін.
Өрге басқан егеменді елімде
Тербетеміз бейбітшілік бесігін.
ПРИПЕВ:     Бықытты балалық
     		Іргесін қаладық,
 		Ертенгі әр танға
    		Сеніммен баралық
2.  Жер бетінде өшсін соғыс алауы
Желбіресін терең достың жалауы.
Өнер білім зүлып жатқан  болашақ
Алтын ұя мектебімнің қалауы.
ПРИПЕВ:

Ну а насчет минусовки, она обязательно будет - только попозже. Если сама не переконвертирую, то скоро дочка приедет - она у меня программист.

ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!

----------


## orbit

привет девочки, у кого есть песня весёлая на вход"жана жыл"скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## viktorya07

Дарибаевтар - Жана жыл (надеюсь, правильное название коллектива?)
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20282751

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девочки, милые всем огрооооомное спасибо! Вика, поздравляю, я тоже сдала успешно, только после таких , как бы помягче выразиться..... здоровье дало сильнейший сбой, теперь восстанавливаться придется долго и дорого. вот еще песня  "Байтерек" Жана жыл  http://files.mail.ru/FTQRG4 Бакай Новый год http://files.mail.ru/YONCQW

----------


## Alena Aleksa

В этом году для старшей группы беру песню:

Ақша қар
1. Далада қар борайды,
Ақ мамыққа орайды.
Мүз болады, қатады,
Жып-жылтыр боп жатады.

Қ-сы
Ақша қар, ақша қар,
Жауса жаусын ақша қар!

2. Аралайды бақшаны,
Үзілмейді жақсы әні.
Гүлденеді бақшалар,
Жауса жаусын ақша қар!

Қ-сы
Ақша қар, ақша қар,
Жауса жаусын ақша қар!

Её выставляла Ирина в нотах. Подобрала под неё минусовку ( называется "Праздник новогодний" ). Может кому-нибудь пригодится.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20286896

----------

oksi7771 (06.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Всех поздравляю с праздником! Здоровья, счастья и удачи!

----------


## Anneska

Здравствуйте, извините, пожалуйста, а нет ли у кого-нибудь инсценировки к башкирской сказке. Очень надо!!!!!

----------


## irina11

Девчонки всем привет отправляю вам папку с казахскими новогодними песнями есть что взять на вход! Всем спасибо за кучу материала, а есть у кого нибудь музыка связанная с Египтом???????????
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20312817

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчонки всем привет отправляю вам папку с казахскими новогодними песнями есть что взять на вход! Всем спасибо за кучу материала, а есть у кого нибудь музыка связанная с Египтом???????????
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20312817


Ира, вот неплохая музыка для египетского танца.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20316628

Напиши ещё, пожалуйста, список треков к Новому году, которые ты выставила выше!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Старшая группа 2009

Елочка зажжена.
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:
Тыңдаңыздар! Тыңдаңыздар!
Таңырқалып тұрмаңыздар!
Сәнді шырша шақырады!
«Карнавал» бізде басталады!
В зал под музыку с султанчиками вбегают дети.
КІРУ – БИІ «КАРНАВАЛ»

Гульназ, а нет ли этого сценария на русском языке?, если есть пришли пожалуйста, я хочу его взять, но немного "перестроить под себя"

----------


## Komissarova

Добрый вечер, девчата!!! Знаю, что многие испытывают затруднения в написании "технологических карт"выкладываю свои, может кому-то помогут в работе, вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/URNPRK

----------


## ВИОЛA

СПАСИБО  большое Виктории за песню Жана Жыл!!! Зажигательная песня! Уже учим вовсю и слова и движения. :050:  :Blush2:  А минусовочки , случайно нету???

ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!!!

----------


## Ликсанна

> Добрый вечер, девчата!!! Знаю, что многие испытывают затруднения в написании "технологических карт"выкладываю свои, может кому-то помогут в работе, вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/URNPRK


 Большущее спасибо, Зина! А то я совсем зашилась со своими мероприятиями! Как ты меня выручила! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Добрый вечер, девчата!!! Знаю, что многие испытывают затруднения в написании "технологических карт"выкладываю свои, может кому-то помогут в работе, вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/URNPRK


Девочки, помогите пожалуйста перевести карты в формат doc, а то мой комп не читает формат docx. А так хочется посмотреть!

----------


## Tauran

Здравствуйте девчонки!Виктория и Оля поздравляю с успешным тестированием.Я проходила аттестацию в мае 2010,но тестирования у нас не было,хоть одним кошмаром меньше.Давно сюда не заглядывала -24-го ждём фронтальную.Всех с праздником!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Желаю удачи, Тауran!

----------


## лариса 25

> Добрый вечер, девчата!!! Знаю, что многие испытывают затруднения в написании "технологических карт"выкладываю свои, может кому-то помогут в работе, вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/URNPRK


Огромное спасибо! это большая помощь.

----------


## viktorya07

> СПАСИБО большое Виктории за песню Жана Жыл!!! Зажигательная песня! Уже учим вовсю и слова и движения. А минусовочки , случайно нету???


К сожалению нет, я нашла ее на портале KZMZ http://kzmz.region.kz/allbase 
Давно там не была, может что-нибудь интересное появилось! Спасибо за поздравления!

P.S. зайдите, в поиске введите "Жана жыл", есть несколько приличных песен!

----------


## orbit

девочки всем привет!!!У меня как всегда, как праздники так уходят хореографы, и хочешь, не хочешь, но танцы переходят на меня.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА кто ставил танцы для 2 младшей "МЕДВЕЖАТ" И "ГНОМОВ" СКИНЬТЕ пожалуйста или ноты с описанием, или песню+.а то ГОРЮЮЮЮЮ.

----------


## Komissarova

Вот ссылка на оставшиеся технологические карты до конца ноября, кроме старшей группы, как напишу на старшую группу - скину http://files.mail.ru/5WUINA

----------


## orbit

девочки пожалуйста, кто может сделать минус МЕДЛЕННЕЕ к песне "хорошо что каждый год" http://files.mail.ru/PKHCZB

----------


## лариса 25

Стихи к Новому году на каз.яз.
1-й реб.: Жаңа жыл! Жаңа жыл!
Жаңалық ізде сен.
Жаңа ән, жаңа жыр,
Жасып бер бізге сен.
2-й реб.: Бұл – шырша, щырша,
Қуаныш жалпыға!
Сүйікті шырша,
Жарқыра, жарқыра!
3-й реб.: Тәртіпті баламыз,
Түзде де, үйде де.
Тікенмен біздерді
Түйреме, түйреме!

----------


## orbit

у кого есть песня на каз. про жана жыл для средней-старшей.если есть то книньет пожалуйста.

----------


## Дирол

Девочки! Наша методист сказала, чтобы на новогодних утренниках обязательно были казахские игры. Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь интересное? Выручите пожалуйста! Можно со словами на казахском. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Tauran

> девочки всем привет!!!У меня как всегда, как праздники так уходят хореографы, и хочешь, не хочешь, но танцы переходят на меня.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА кто ставил танцы для 2 младшей "МЕДВЕЖАТ" И "ГНОМОВ" СКИНЬТЕ пожалуйста или ноты с описанием, или песню+.а то ГОРЮЮЮЮЮ.


пробую ставить ссылки01-Crazy Frog--Intro.mp3
http://narod.ru/disk/339076001/%D0%9...B8%2B.mp3.html
Gummibaer+-+Ich+Bin+Dein+Gummibaer+Itt+Van+A+Gummimaci.mp3
3-Crazy Frog--Popcorn.mp3
Crazy Jodeling.mp3
10. Gnomes - Lilliputians.mp3
не знаю что получилось,1-я ссылка это я случайно нажала,но это Крейзи,мои детки любят под него танцевать.Дальше:тут есть2 песни про гномиков,аостальное-Крейзи.Движения смотрела на видео,на Ютубе.Буду рада если чем нибудь помогла.

----------


## Komissarova

Вот ссылка на оставшиеся технологические карты в старшей группе (конец месяца)http://files.mail.ru/BRECV0

----------


## Ликсанна

Выполняю поручение Комиссаровой
технологические карты на ноябрь перевела в doc. Ссылочка http://narod.ru/disk/382146001/%D1%8...D1%8C.rar.html

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Вот ссылка на оставшиеся технологические карты в старшей группе (конец месяца)http://files.mail.ru/BRECV0


Большое вам спасибо за карты, а также Ликсанне за переделку формата карт. Очень выручаете!  :Yahoo:  :Aga:  :Yahoo: 

Настя, нашла нотки песен про мишек (девочки делились на форуме), посмотри, может пригодится

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20480626

Вот плюс "Песня весёлых медвежат"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20480722

Плюс "Мишка косолапый"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20480730
Эти песни как раз для танца малышей.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

По просьбе Ирины выставляю ещё раз песню "Ақша қар". В архиве слова  и минус, подобранный из "русских" минусовок.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20493368

----------


## лариса 25

Хочу поделиться радостью - в пятницу в саду прошел день директора. Все прошло удачно. Теперь могу все силы бросить на подготовку к новогодним праздникам. 
Девочки, хочу спросить заранее, у вас есть каникулы в саду и как вы планируете занятия. У нас обычно воспитатели на неделю планируют развлечения, но мне говорят, что музыкальные занятия должны оставаться + к ним я должна проводить и развлечения (получается воспитатели после 1 января могут чуть-чуть расслабиться, а у меня нагрузка еще больше.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Гульназ, большое спасибо, что про меня не забыла, не болей!

----------


## Tauran

> Хочу поделиться радостью - в пятницу в саду прошел день директора. Все прошло удачно. Теперь могу все силы бросить на подготовку к новогодним праздникам. 
> Девочки, хочу спросить заранее, у вас есть каникулы в саду и как вы планируете занятия. У нас обычно воспитатели на неделю планируют развлечения, но мне говорят, что музыкальные занятия должны оставаться + к ним я должна проводить и развлечения (получается воспитатели после 1 января могут чуть-чуть расслабиться, а у меня нагрузка еще больше.


Интересно,день директора это что и как?У нас вычитали где то в программе вроде,что каникулы в детском саду есть только в подготовительной группе,не знаю какая будет команда на новый год.А после нового года какие там занятия-1.Прощание с ёлочкой,2.Колядки.Вот 2 развлечения на 2 недели(лично у меня так).

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! На соседнем форуме нашла классную песню "Шырша жыры". Может кому пригодится
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20527034 это плюс
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20527238  это минус.
 :Tender:  УДАЧИ!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Добрый вечер, девчата!!! Знаю, что многие испытывают затруднения в написании "технологических карт"выкладываю свои, может кому-то помогут в работе, вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/URNPRK


Пересортировала все Ваши планы по группам и месяцам, оказывается не хватает третьей недели ноября в старшей группе. Если не трудно, поделитесь до полного комплектика. 
Заранее преогромнейшее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Гульназ

девочки из Астаны! помогите! горю! в пятницу у завы - 50 лет, юбилей! нужны 2 русских костюма! взрослых на прокат! у кого есть? настя, напиши мне. говорить я не могу. девочки, от полной потери голоса есть что-нибудь? что-то лекарства мне не помогают!

----------


## лариса 25

> Интересно,день директора это что и как?У нас вычитали где то в программе вроде,что каникулы в детском саду есть только в подготовительной группе,не знаю какая будет команда на новый год.А после нового года какие там занятия-1.Прощание с ёлочкой,2.Колядки.Вот 2 развлечения на 2 недели(лично у меня так).


День директора - это что-то вроде семинара, на который приходят директора всех организаций образования города (садов, школ, школ искусства), а мы изощряемся и показываем основные направления работы детского сада. В нашем саду - это социальное партнерство, вот мы и показывали, как проводим работу с детьми и организациями-партнерами. Нагрузка жуткая, так как на тебя приходят смотреть все директора.

----------


## Tauran

> Я сделала ссылки до конца ноября, посмотрите получше. У меня тоже просьба - кто составлял сценарий на Новый год со Снежной Королевой, только без Кая и Герды - поделитесь, спасибо!!!


на 30 стр. Гульназ выставляла со Снежной Королевой и без Кая и Герды.

----------


## orbit

> пробую ставить ссылки01-Crazy Frog--Intro.mp3
> http://narod.ru/disk/339076001/%D0%9...B8%2B.mp3.html
> Gummibaer+-+Ich+Bin+Dein+Gummibaer+Itt+Van+A+Gummimaci.mp3
> 3-Crazy Frog--Popcorn.mp3
> Crazy Jodeling.mp3
> 10. Gnomes - Lilliputians.mp3
> не знаю что получилось,1-я ссылка это я случайно нажала,но это Крейзи,мои детки любят под него танцевать.Дальше:тут есть2 песни про гномиков,аостальное-Крейзи.Движения смотрела на видео,на Ютубе.Буду рада если чем нибудь помогла.


СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ.

----------


## orbit

> Большое вам спасибо за карты, а также Ликсанне за переделку формата карт. Очень выручаете! 
> 
> Настя, нашла нотки песен про мишек (девочки делились на форуме), посмотри, может пригодится
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20480626
> 
> Вот плюс "Песня весёлых медвежат"
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20480722
> ...


ВОТ СПАСИБО ВАМ.а Я НАШЛА ПЕСНЮ ПРО ГНОМИКОВ ДЛЯ 2, СРЕДНЕЙ ГРУППЫ ПОЙДЁТ музыка прикольная.http://files.mail.ru/D2EQ42

----------


## orbit

привет чтобы быстрее голос вернулся почуть-чуть коньяка)))))))) и лимон с мёдом.    Гульназ костюмов у меня нет.А что опять на тебя повесили?Что нибудь посмотрю в инете.и кину.

----------


## irina11

Девчонки привет! Всем огромное спасибо за то, что выкладываете на форуме. Ален особенное спасибо, теперь скачалось...........вот песня минус жана жыл шадаевой......... http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20578376
 Гульназ если что то у меня есть костюмы клоунов личные ...... :Smile3:

----------


## irina11

Если вдруг у кого нет, вот плюс Жана жыл Шадаева  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20578750

----------


## irina11

Девчонки,а у кого есть технологические карты только чисто на казахсом языке??????

----------


## Lidi

Девочки всем добрый день! Предлагаю вам песню *Азбука-Букварь* казахстанского композитора Ильясова из альбома *Эрики Ильясовой "Подарок первоклашкам"*. 
Ищю минус любой, можно задавку)) Помогите!!!! Плизз!!!
http://narod.ru/disk/823801001/%D0%9...D0%B2.mp3.html

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Наше традиционное оформление на выпуск, шторы из шифона сшиты между собой!


КРАСОТА! МОЛОДЦЫ! ПРОСТО и КРАСИВО!

----------


## viktorya07

> КРАСОТА! МОЛОДЦЫ! ПРОСТО и КРАСИВО!


Приветствуем земляков!
Каюсь, давно не появлялась, времени совершенно не хватает, на носу первая категория.
В январе открытое занятие на город!

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, пришла с работы и готова криком кричать - в саду начался карантин по ветрянке (одну группу распустили, остальные сидят по группам). как буду готовиться к Новому году не знаю. Прости, что свои проблемы рассказываю вам, но так обидно, что не знаю, кому поплакаться. столько было идей, а теперь как их воплощать без хорошей подготовки не знаю.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> А это сказка, которую ставила с детьми рус.гр.


Спасибо огромное! Обязательно воспользуюсь с Вашего позволения.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> ПриветВсем! Предлагаю делиться информацией по работе в казахских группах всем музыкальным руководителям!!!


Дорогие коллеги! Всем спасибо! Делаете большое дело! Постараюсь тоже выкладывать имеющийся материал.

----------


## Tauran

> девочки, мне совсем не давали проводить занятия - мы были заняты все это время днями рождениями - то завы, то завхоза... все прошло на ура! но время летит, и летит.....  а тут еще эти праздники - 4 дня выходных!!! кошмар!!!


А у нас только закончилась фронтальная теперь открытые занятия ,нам дали 5 или 6 садов подшефными,день открытых дверей с показом презентаций и т.д.  и ещё аттестация детского сада на получение лицензии.Ну всё вроде не особо страшно,но репетиций не получится ,всё строго по плану,по режиму и толпа наблюдателей.И уже колядки на пятки наступают,мы их проводим до 7 января ,готовится надо уже сейчас начинать 
Гульназ,а можно песенку про деда мороза и фонарики на русском,я её не знаю,и какие движения и музыка не представляю.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Лариса знакомая картина, со мной такое было лет 8 назад, такие детки хорошие и тут бац - коревая краснуха, стала группа собираться  после 20 декабря, брала все на играх, привлекала к играм родителей, утренник прошел просто супер! если вдруг его найду сразу выставлю, но не обещаю. 
Гульназ, ты ж наша золушка перевода....какая ж ты умница!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Большое спасибо за песню, а что это за соседний сайт? А пеню "Что за чудо" я нашла, спасибо за беспокойство


Этот сайт называется MP3sort.com Там тоже надо зарегестрироваться. Очень много детских песен, я всегда нужные минусовки ищу именно там (и взрослые, и детские). Есть раздел Казахские детские песни. Попробую вставить ссылку, как туда попасть

http://www.mp3sort.com/viewtopic.php?p=596377#596377

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Девочки, пришла с работы и готова криком кричать - в саду начался карантин по ветрянке (одну группу распустили, остальные сидят по группам). как буду готовиться к Новому году не знаю. Прости, что свои проблемы рассказываю вам, но так обидно, что не знаю, кому поплакаться. столько было идей, а теперь как их воплощать без хорошей подготовки не знаю.


 Лариса! Очень вам сочуствую. Но я постоянно в таких условиях. Веду санаторные группы по туберкулезу. Ходить в зал им нельзя. Все провожу в группах. У малышей правда есть фоно, а у старших только муз. центр. Работаю только с ним. Записываю на фоно -если надо и проигрываю потом на центре,  а остальное + и - .(сейчас много всего в инете). Очень тяжело конечно. Большая нагрузка на голосовые связки. Но девочки воспитатели у меня молодцы - могут и сами повторить песни (ведь диски у музыкой у них под рукой) ВЕРТИМСЯ как можем!
УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Виола, а у нас весь сад такой, дети виражные или тубконтакт, но нам проще, все ходят к нам в зал, только одно гнетет конечно, путевки у детей 3 или 6 месяцев, а потом выписывают, редко кто остается на год, а уж на больше и подавно, смена детей большая, тяжеловато работать, но увы и вопреки я все же люблю свою работу и свой сад.

----------


## irina11

Всем доброй ночи,сегодня не одной мне не спиться..............Астанчане,  правда что 20 декабря конкурс по правилам дорожного движения??????
 Оля огромное спасибо за стихотворение и слова попавшие именно в ту тональность души!!!!!!!! Наверно мы все помешаны на своей работе и как дети радуемся когда все получается и огорчаемся когда наша"сказка" пошла не на тот лад....ВСЕМ УДАЧИ НА НОВОГОДНИЕ УТРЕННИКИ.....Праздники и  ветрянка проверяет нас на выносливость и "любимый" департамент :Victory:

----------


## irina11

Девчонки у кого есть музыка для входа пиратов со свистом и  желательно. чтобы слова на иностранном или без слов....и еще поделитесь пожалуйста  египетской музыкой....(если на русском то же было бы здорово)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Милые волшебницы, помогите замедлить песенку "елочка елка, лесной аромат", а то мои малыши не успевают вот минус http://files.mail.ru/UYID48

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчонки у кого есть музыка для входа пиратов со свистом и  желательно. чтобы слова на иностранном или без слов....и еще поделитесь пожалуйста  египетской музыкой....(если на русском то же было бы здорово)


Ира, конкурс по ПДД точно уже "на носу". Нам звонили - мы отказались. Вот нашла несколько разбойничьих песен. Посмотри, может что и пригодится.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20781607

----------


## viktorya07

> помогите замедлить песенку "елочка елка, лесной аромат",


Вот замедленная елочка в двух вариантах! http://files.mail.ru/6W1532
А вот программка, с помощью которой можно легко изменять темп, транспонировать, отрезать и склеивать и многое другое: Audacity http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20438462

У меня вопрос ко всем землякам-коллегам. Правда ли, что сейчас желательно, чтобы 50% сценария было на казахском?
Если да, то каким образом вы этого добиватесь? У меня пока не вписывается в сценарий речь на казахском, максимум - слова ведущей вступительные, стихи и песни (1-2 на утреннике, и те поют ужасно). Поделитесь идеями!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Викуля, рахмет большой, программу скачала, разберусь может на выходных.
я тоже в русских группах включаю песни, игры, стихи на казахском, но от нас таких процентов не требуют, а слова песен прошу казаховеда, она на своих занятиях учит и меня в тихий час учит как правильно сказать, где ударение поставить и тп. Воспитатели иногда поздравляют вначале праздника на государственном языке и пока все.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Вот замедленная елочка в двух вариантах! http://files.mail.ru/6W1532
> А вот программка, с помощью которой можно легко изменять темп, транспонировать, отрезать и склеивать и многое другое: Audacity http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20438462
> 
> У меня вопрос ко всем землякам-коллегам. Правда ли, что сейчас желательно, чтобы 50% сценария было на казахском?
> Если да, то каким образом вы этого добиватесь? У меня пока не вписывается в сценарий речь на казахском, максимум - слова ведущей вступительные, стихи и песни (1-2 на утреннике, и те поют ужасно). Поделитесь идеями!


Вика, у нас пока тоже процентное соотношение не требуют. Я беру 1 общую песню на казахском и конечно, стихи вставляю. Другое дело Независимость. По-твоему совету добилась, чтобы праздник вела казаховед. У нас будут вместе русская - подг. и казахская - стар. группы. Тут конечно, будет 50/50%. 
Ещё хочу поделиться казусной ситуацией. У нас сегодня была проверка казахского языка с Министерства языков. Зашли в зал, посмотрели костюмы на завтрашний праздник, оформление, уголок каз. нар. инструментов. Спрашивают: вы танцуете завтра Кара жорга? Я им - нет, у нас другой казахский танец. А она мне - надо обязательно Кара жоргу! Я ей говорю, что этот танец конечно, модный, но необязательно его брать на праздник. А одна воспитательница стала с ней даже пререкаться на казахском языке из-за этого танца. Суть всё таже - почему заставляют именно его, когда других танцев полно. Короче проверка "вздулась" на воспитательницу. Я их заверила, что на Наурыз обязательно станцуем. Вот так то!!! 
У меня теперь просьба, кто танцует этот танец, подскажите движения!?

----------


## Tauran

Здравствуйте девочки! С праздником Вас!Вот и ещё один праздник позади.А у нас ещё и аттестация сада была,показывали открытые занятия.Вроде всё прошло гладко(на занятии),а вот на праздник детки (кто танцевал и пел) не пришли,заболели,и все мои старания сошли на нет.
Процентов у нас пока никто не требует.Независимость и Наурыз делаю совместно и материал  50/50%,ведущие казаховед и 2-я ведущая русская.Я точно не знаю,но мне кажется Кара Жорга это танцуют мальчики с бичиками,потом мы выполняли сольные номера,типа соревнования,и опять брали бичики и повторяли 1-ю часть.

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Вот замедленная елочка в двух вариантах! http://files.mail.ru/6W1532
> А вот программка, с помощью которой можно легко изменять темп, транспонировать, отрезать и склеивать и многое другое: Audacity http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20438462
> 
> У меня вопрос ко всем землякам-коллегам. Правда ли, что сейчас желательно, чтобы 50% сценария было на казахском?
> Если да, то каким образом вы этого добиватесь? У меня пока не вписывается в сценарий речь на казахском, максимум - слова ведущей вступительные, стихи и песни (1-2 на утреннике, и те поют ужасно). Поделитесь идеями!


 Виктория! У нас как бы стоит это в требованиях 50 на 50. Но конечно, не всегда это получается. Это только на казахских праздниках. А на остальных - вступление ведущей, 1,2 песни на каз., сценку или сказку, танец какой-нибудь. Но на другие праздники как то и не хочется брать  много казахского. Ведь столько интересного есть напросторах инета. Да и у нас интернациональный садик, да еще и частный. К нам ГОРОНО не очень то и лезет со своими проверками. Вот как то так.

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Вика, у нас пока тоже процентное соотношение не требуют. Я беру 1 общую песню на казахском и конечно, стихи вставляю. Другое дело Независимость. По-твоему совету добилась, чтобы праздник вела казаховед. У нас будут вместе русская - подг. и казахская - стар. группы. Тут конечно, будет 50/50%. 
> Ещё хочу поделиться казусной ситуацией. У нас сегодня была проверка казахского языка с Министерства языков. Зашли в зал, посмотрели костюмы на завтрашний праздник, оформление, уголок каз. нар. инструментов. Спрашивают: вы танцуете завтра Кара жорга? Я им - нет, у нас другой казахский танец. А она мне - надо обязательно Кара жоргу! Я ей говорю, что этот танец конечно, модный, но необязательно его брать на праздник. А одна воспитательница стала с ней даже пререкаться на казахском языке из-за этого танца. Суть всё таже - почему заставляют именно его, когда других танцев полно. Короче проверка "вздулась" на воспитательницу. Я их заверила, что на Наурыз обязательно станцуем. Вот так то!!! 
> У меня теперь просьба, кто танцует этот танец, подскажите движения!?


Алена! У меня на работе движения к этому танцу. После праздников выложу обязательно. Да, ситуация у вас ....
Вот так. Кроме одной песни и ничего не знают. А где же композиторы, котрые бы писали детскую казахскую музыку и пропагандировали ее через нашу работу. Они только спрашивать могут!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Alena Aleksa*, привет, Алена. Наша Ольга Ивановна поставила танец на эту песню, так что обратись к ней!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> *Alena Aleksa*, привет, Алена. Наша Ольга Ивановна поставила танец на эту песню, так что обратись к ней!


Наталья Владимировна, с возвращением Вас в наши ряды форумчан. Давно Вас не было!!!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Алена, спасибо! Просто у меня сейчас катострофическое положение дома, а в саду я работаю всего три дня, правда, зава пока оплачивает ставку полностью, как будет дальше, не знаю. Если не разрешит так работать, придется увольняться.

----------


## лариса 25

> Алена! У меня на работе движения к этому танцу. После праздников выложу обязательно. Да, ситуация у вас ....
> Вот так. Кроме одной песни и ничего не знают. А где же композиторы, котрые бы писали детскую казахскую музыку и пропагандировали ее через нашу работу. Они только спрашивать могут!


По поводу проверки казахского языка. У нас тоже была три недели назад, но встала другая проблема. Проверяющая зашла в группу и поздоровалась с воспитателем на русском языке. Воспитатель не знала, что это проверяющий и ответила ей на русском языке. Та сразу в штыки: почему не отвечаете на казахском. После всей проверки она вообще заявила, что как только она зашла в группу, воспитатель должен был не только с ней поздороваться, но не дожидаясь ее вопросов начать рассказ о себе на казахском языке (где живет, где работает). Мы потом пошутили, а номер пластиковой карточки не надо было назвать. Не хочу никого обижать, я за изучение казахского языке, постепенное его введение в работу, но когда доходит до абсурда!!! Получается, как только незнакомый человек заходит в группу я должна сходу рассказать ему все о себе на государственном языке. Мы же не начинаем рассказывать все подряд на русском языке, когда захлдит какой-нибудь русский проверяющия.
Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что я не против казахского языка, но надо как-то более продуманно подходить к этому вопросу.

----------


## Tauran

Здравствуйте! Что-то пустовато у нас тут,да и самой некогда было сюда заглядывать.Ну что девочки всем удачи на этой недельке,чтобы ни детки ни воспитатели не подвели!!!!!

----------


## Bogulia

Музыкальные загадки 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21178100 - Бұл қай кезде болады – 4 загадки (плюс,минус, ноты)

----------


## Bogulia

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21178671 - Вальс, көкпар

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21178754 - Домбыра сазы

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21178878 - Ноты песен с диска «Айгөлек»

----------


## лорена

Дорогие коллеги. Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Я руководитель детской театральной студии. . В этом году хочу поставить с детьми казахскую сказку. Никак  не могу найти ничего интересного. Может у кого-нибудь есть интересная сказочка для подготовишек? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Лариса, привет, посмотри пост 200 в этой теме, по-моему это сказка на казахском языке

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, у меня большая просьба. У кого есть видео исполнения на казахских инструментах - асатаяк, конырау, тайтуяк и т.д. У нас в феврале ожидается МО  по самопознанию. Мне надо провести занятие с использованием элементов самопознания. Хочу взять путешествие по Казахстану - с просмотром видео исполнения на каз. инструментах. Ольга, листала все сценарии, наткнулась на твой, где приходят Барсёнок, Тулпар, Беркут и Верблюжонок. Интересная идея! Подскажи откуда эта сценка?!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Добрый вечер, девочки! Вот после длительного перерыва заглянула на форум, а тут такая радость!!!! Молодцы, девчата, спасибо вам, за смекалку, за то, что темку создали.  Вот решила поделиться всем известным веселым танцем " Буги - вуги" Он очень удобен тогда, когда нужно что- то быстро и весело сделать.


Спасибо Вам большое! Если можно, загрузите фонограмму!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Я тоже за то, чтобы выкладывать сценарии и музыку к 8 Марта. Сейчас наметила сценарий в старшей группе "Путешествие по маминой стране". Герой - Джинн. Казаховед переведёт, сразу выложу.
А пока любимая песня с советских времён "Құттықтаймын мама"

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21427417

----------


## irina11

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!! Вот к 8 марта песни+ http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21455861
 а вот минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21456248

Девчонки у кого есть технологические карты желательно на казахском языке?????????  Плиз!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот песенка про дождик "Көктем жаңбыры". Авторы Ж.Назаров, С.Тойлыбаев. Я под неё делаю танец с зонтиками

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21462445

А это песня про весну "Көктем". Авторы К.Куатбаев, Ж.Сәтібеков - в папке ноты и минусовка.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21462517

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот две песни к 8 Марта, но только плюсы. Может у кого найдутся минусы?

Ақ мамам

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21480497

Біз өмірді гүленіз

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21480518

----------


## лариса 25

[QUOTE=ВИОЛA;3924918]Вот предлагаю сценарий на 8 марта. Может пригодится.
 «ТЕЛЕВИЗИОННЫЙ КАЛЕЙДОСКОП»

Спасибо, интересная форма проведения в виде телевизионных передач.

----------


## Tauran

У меня такой танец "Кара жорга"
http://files.mail.ru/NP4A4D

----------


## viktorya07

Добрый день, коллеги!
Давно не появлялась, много работы, на прошлой неделе дала открытое занятие на первую категорию, теперь "погнали" дальше к 8 Марта готовиться!
А еще вчера выступили на конкурсе "Бал булак". 
Ох, уж эти казаховеды!!!.... Нет слов - одни эмоции. Песен интересных не ищут, надеются на меня, а так хочетя хорошие песни петь!.....

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Добрый день, коллеги!
> Давно не появлялась, много работы, на прошлой неделе дала открытое занятие на первую категорию, теперь "погнали" дальше к 8 Марта готовиться!
> А еще вчера выступили на конкурсе "Бал булак". 
> Ох, уж эти казаховеды!!!.... Нет слов - одни эмоции. Песен интересных не ищут, надеются на меня, а так хочетя хорошие песни петь!.....


Виктория, поздравляю с очередным этапом аттестации! А что это у вас за конкурс "Бал булак"?

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Добрый день, коллеги!
> Давно не появлялась, много работы, на прошлой неделе дала открытое занятие на первую категорию, теперь "погнали" дальше к 8 Марта готовиться!
> А еще вчера выступили на конкурсе "Бал булак". 
> Ох, уж эти казаховеды!!!.... Нет слов - одни эмоции. Песен интересных не ищут, надеются на меня, а так хочетя хорошие песни петь!.....


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!  :Vishenka 33: 
А насчет песен - полностью согласна! Ищу их только я! Но, слава богу - мой казаховед стала разделять мои взгляды. Скучные, не интересные, не яркие песни уже ей не нравятся. Привыкла , что всегда предлагаю, хоть и трудные, но, скажем "душевные" песни. А потом на семинарах другие казаховеды спрашивают - как это вы справляетесь? Ведь такие трудные песни, а вы все успеваете. А потом - мы работаем вместе. Она учит на казахском, а потом приходит еще и на мои занятия и учим еще вместе.

ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Викуля, я тебя поздравляю! у нас 3 февраля институт усовершенствования придет на интегрированные зянятия? у меня 2 младшая русская и старшая казахская.слова с платочками переводили сами, но они на работе, вышлю позже если нужно.

----------


## julbarsik

> постараюсь, помочь. вот посмотрите. сложно, когда не знаешь мотива песни - под музыку слова подойдут или нет?


Гульназ, спасибочки огромное.  :Tender:

----------


## julbarsik

Девчата у кого есть минус этой песни. Хочу поставить танец.

http://files.mail.ru/FWV1WG

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчата у кого есть минус этой песни. Хочу поставить танец.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/FWV1WG


Эта песня называется "Армандастар". В папке плюс и минус, только другая аранжировка песни - побыстрее и повеселее.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21638386

----------


## Гульназ

> Гульнас попробуй свой перевод( сообщение выше) спеть под эту минусовочку, можно или нет?( Мне понравилась музыка)минусhttp://files.mail.ru/K0ASL3


Tauran, да, здорово! и на музыку слова ложатся отлично! спасибо за музыку. завтра начнем петь с малышками!

----------


## Tauran

> Tauran, да, здорово! и на музыку слова ложатся отлично! спасибо за музыку. завтра начнем петь с малышками!


Гульназ,попробуй учить с детками под этот минус,тут проигрыш после куплетов, детки и потанцуют и легче петь.http://files.mail.ru/HXPM6Q
Помогли девочки с форума.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

[QUOTE=Гульназ;3939571]


> Гульназ, обычно обязательно 1 песню и 3-4 стиха. Это тоже её своеобразный "отчёт" перед родителями. На Новый год тоже самое.[/QUOTE
> 
> Алена, мне уже приелись одни и те же песни -май диа,диа мамми, джингл бенс - в-общем то и все))) а девочка молодая - и больше репертуара нет. хочется и помочь ей, да и разнообразить материал. если есть что-нибудь, скинь, пожалуйста. спасибо.


Гульназ, на английском ничего нет. У нас его сейчас не ведут, хотя на следующий год планируют. Есть только песня к выпуску. Там в ней три слова - скул из фан, т.е. школа это здорово! На е-е-е- хлопки! А на пение - маршируют.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21676807

Спасибо девочкам с форума за песню!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девчата у кого есть минус этой песни. Хочу поставить танец.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/FWV1WG


Вот нашла точно такой же минус как и плюс.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21676844

----------


## julbarsik

> Эта песня называется "Армандастар". В папке плюс и минус, только другая аранжировка песни - побыстрее и повеселее.
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21638386


Спасибо большое, а можно по отдельности залить. А то у меня не открывается.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Спасибо большое, а можно по отдельности залить. А то у меня не открывается.


Плюс "Армандастар"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21694539

Минус "Армандастар"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21694567

----------


## galinak

ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!! ДЕВОЧКИ, А ТЕПЕРЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, О ЧЁМ ГОВОРИТСЯ В ПЕСНЯХ "КАМАЖАЙ АЛМАТ" И  "Айголек", "Боз жорга" И КАК ПЕРЕВОДИТСЯ "ХАНЗАДАМ"??? ВСЯ МУЗЫКА ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ И ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ, НО НАДО ЖЕ ЗНАТЬ СМЫСЛ, А ИНАЧЕ ОЧЕНЬ ТРУДНО ТАНЕЦ ПОСТАВИТЬ!!!! ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!

----------


## irina11

> девочки, скажите, пожалуйста, препод. по анг что готовит на 8 марта?


Гульназ вот диск там много английских песен плюс и минус, может что нибудь выберите
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21699284

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Alena Aleksa*, Алена, молодец!

----------


## viktorya07

*julbarsik*, Юля. сочувствую, нас тоже загрузили! Как в старые добрые времена - художественная самодеятельность!
А у меня еще и аттестация! 
Есть песни про наурыз на русском языке?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> *julbarsik*, Юля. сочувствую, нас тоже загрузили! Как в старые добрые времена - художественная самодеятельность!
> А у меня еще и аттестация! 
> Есть песни про наурыз на русском языке?


Виктория, вот песня "Наурыз всех приглашает" В.Видмана.
Плюс
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21735772
Минус
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21735780

----------


## viktorya07

> Виктория, вот песня "Наурыз всех приглашает"


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Tauran

Виктория,у меня вот такая песенка о чистотеhttp://files.mail.ru/5RNSV5

а про бабушку - припев тот же,а куплет другой послушай сама,песня "Ах,работа,ты домашняя работа"  http://files.mail.ru/OWMN8Z

Девочки,воспитатель( к аттестации) попросила обратиться к вам за помощью,кто сможет спросите в своих садах "Обычаи и традиции казахского народа","Сәлт-дәстүрлері","Обряды","Дәстүр"

----------


## Захарова Ольга

всем добрый вечер, завтра повезу с методистом сдавать документы на аттестацию, очень надеюсь что с первого раза примут. Викуля тебе удачи!
на Джайляу Видмана комплект плюс и минус http://files.mail.ru/IC8IZW
на казахском про бабушку тоже комплект http://files.mail.ru/SPWI3Q
песня о домбре комплект на русском Видмана  http://files.mail.ru/L3ONIY

----------


## Tauran

> всем добрый вечер, завтра повезу с методистом сдавать документы на аттестацию, очень надеюсь что с первого раза примут. Викуля тебе удачи!


                  Девочки! Удачи Вам!!!!Всё будет хорошо!!!

----------


## viktorya07

Ольга, удачи! Я сама первый раз в первый класс! Ещё незнаю, как будет. 
Спасибо за идеи!

----------


## julbarsik

> Есть песни про наурыз на русском языке?


Вика, спасибо за понимание. Есть у меня одна классная песенка. Но только слова. завтра скину.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Девочки, срочно нужен сценарий на Наурыз в старшей казахской группе. :Tender:  :flower:  :Vishenka 30:

----------


## galinak

*ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!! ДЕВОЧКИ, А ТЕПЕРЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, О ЧЁМ ГОВОРИТСЯ В ПЕСНе "КАМАЖАЙ АЛМАТ" и как это переводится???*

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Девочки! Может быть у кого-нибудь из вас есть разные варианты песни Қара жорға? Пожалуйста, скиньте на народ или депозитфайл. Мой майл ру не работает, выдает ошибку. :Tender:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки! Может быть у кого-нибудь из вас есть разные варианты песни Қара жорға? Пожалуйста, скиньте на народ или депозитфайл. Мой майл ру не работает, выдает ошибку.


Наталья Владимировна, здесь 3 Кара жорги. Две, которые сейчас популярны - только разные исполнители, одна - совсем другая.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21985248

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, у меня на следующей неделе открытое занятие на МО воспитателей. А ещё объявили, что в четверг придут слушатели курсов с ИНститута повышения смотреть наши портфолио, диагностику - короче документацию. А у меня отставание в планах с января (технологические карты - младшая, средняя и старшая)
ПОМОГИТЕ, кто чем может??? :068:

----------


## irina11

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21997853 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21997884
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21997922
Девчонки привет!!!!!!!!! Вот сценарии к наурызу...........

----------


## irina11

Девчонки вот нашла по театрализации занятия на другом сайте может кому надо   http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22003101

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*irina11*, Ира, спасибо за сценарии, теперь можно будет компановать со своими сценариями и с танцами Ольги. :Yahoo:

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Alena Aleksa*, У меня те же заморочки, я если честно, давно не бралась за планы, на работе некогда, а дома свои проблемы, сплошной дурдом.

----------


## Komissarova

Вот моё продолжение технологических карт http://files.mail.ru/HKIFUV

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Komissarova*, Прошу прощение за свою наглость, а возможно скинуть технологич. карты на народ или другой файлообменник? Мой майл ру отказывается работать. :Tender:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Просто огромное СПАСИБО Зинаиде Комиссаровой за технологические карты и Виоле (скажите Ваше имя) за диск Л.Мельниковой!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Alena Aleksa*, Алена, если можно, скинь, пожалуйста, планы на народ или другой файлообменник. У меня майл ру постоянно выдает ошибку и отключается. Почему, не знаю.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Захарова Ольга*, Огромное спасибо! Вы меня очень выручили! Отдельное спасибо Зинаиде!!!

----------


## гудини

аленушка привет родная. спасибо за песни к наурызу на русском языке, прочитала последние несколько страниц и удивляюсь когда ты всё успеваешь? молодец!.
 и ольге захаровой тоже спасибо за песни.

----------


## irina11

Всем привет!!!!!!!! Девчонки у кого есть минус песни Айдана???????????

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Просто огромное СПАСИБО Зинаиде Комиссаровой за технологические карты и Виоле (скажите Ваше имя) за диск Л.Мельниковой!


Алена! Вот окончание диска Мельниковой.
 Новый год + http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123300
Новый год -  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123545
Карусель снежинок + http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123345
 Карусель снежинок  - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123585

----------


## ВИОЛA

И еще:
Здравствуй, школа! + http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123398
Здравствуй, школа!  - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22123485

Вроде все выложила. Извиняюсь за задержку, болела и за комп не садилась.  А зовут меня -  Людмила!
У нас с понедельника уже утренники пойдут. 14 групп.
Всем удачи,хороших утренников! Чтоб не подвели ни дети, ни взрослые! :040:  Чтобы все было только так!


Завтра будет лучше, чем вчера!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*ВИОЛA*, Людмила, спасибо огромное за диск и пожелания в успешном проведении утренников. :Ok:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Ну и где обещанные движения к танцу "Кара жорга"?


Прошёл утренник, попросила заснять танец на сотовый. Выкладываю обещанное. Правда, качество не очень - размытое и звук плохо слышно. Но понять можно.

Танец "Кара жорга"
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22196016

----------


## Tauran

> Танец "Кара жорга"


Переконвертировала в видео,можно и движения рассмотреть,это наверное старшая группа.Спасибо!!!!!
Девочки как отстрелялись?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Переконвертировала в видео,можно и движения рассмотреть,это наверное старшая группа.Спасибо!!!!!
> Девочки как отстрелялись?


Точно, танцует старшая группа. Утренники прошли отлично! Даже не верится, что очередной груз упал с плеч. Теперь вперёд к Наурызу!

----------


## Tauran

> теперь - Наурыз!!!


А мы ещё 5-го выступали на торжественном в районном ДК,и после праздников,перед Наурызом конкурс детского творчества,надо 4 номера:сольное пение,хоровое,оркестр и хореография.Так что расслабляться нельзя!!!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Вот сценарий Наурыза на русском языке.http://files.mail.ru/2RS7PW
Может поделитесь своими. Только на русском, у нас казахских групп нету. Буду признательна!
С праздником! Всем Счастья, любви, море цветов, свежести весны, и отличного настроения!

----------


## Махаббат

Девочки! поздравляю всех тоже с праздником У меня сценарий на казахском языке подготов группа
Наурыз.doc.html

----------


## julbarsik

Девочки ловите песенку Наурыз + и -.

http://files.mail.ru/5XL5NL

----------


## julbarsik

Вот ещё песенка про домбру + и - на русском языке.

http://files.mail.ru/HZ2E4R

----------


## Махаббат

Роза Рымбаева Наурыз - думан
http://narod.ru/disk/7128294001/%D0%...D0%B7.mp3.html

----------


## Tauran

Спасибо за материалы!!!
Здесь праздники  Наурыз на русском языке,есть ещё из последних журналов,не знаю нужны или нет,выкладывать их или нет?http://files.mail.ru/LD8CUI

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Спасибо за материалы!!!
> Здесь праздники  Наурыз на русском языке,есть ещё из последних журналов,не знаю нужны или нет,выкладывать их или нет?http://files.mail.ru/LD8CUI


Здравствуйте! Обязательно нужно!!! Я уже хотела попросить об этом. Наша Зава не выписывает ничего, такая скупая. Варимся в собственном соку. Если бы не форум - совсем пропали. Спасибо всем ОГРОМНОЕ! :018:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! В прошлом году показывали городское мероприятие для казаховедов. У меня в зале было "Путешествие на воздушном шаре" с весенней тематикой. Может кому пригодится. Только текст набирала не я. Если что там, извините за ошибки.http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22347900

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Повторяюсь. помогите написать консультацию для педагогов "Влияние музыки в воспитании детей с трудностями в нравственно-духовном и эмоциональном развитии" Очень нужно, спасибо!!!


Нашла у себя в компе "Развитие эмоционального и чувственного опыта детей средствами музыки" Т.Бондаренко. Посмотрите, может пригодится.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22360904

----------


## ВИОЛA

И еще
Брусиловский  ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ТАНЕЦ (парный) http://files.mail.ru/Q9ZWLV
Жамакаев  ВАЛЬС БАБОЧЕК  http://files.mail.ru/944D02

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Девочки, выручайте! Срочно нужна песня Қара жорға. Если можно скиньте на любой файлообменник кроме майл ру.


Наташа ловите!http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460380
Есть еще с криками вначале.Нужно?

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Вот вам продолжение материала из сборника.
Только остались песни. Может у кого они и есть. Ноты :
Ақ ботам http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460159
Тентек күшік   http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460114

----------


## ВИОЛA

Кенес кюй (для оркестра) http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22459912
Козы http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22459944

----------


## ВИОЛA

Кошакан http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22459960
Кір басканhttp://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22459992
Остальное завтра. Всем желаю отличных утренников!!! :Smile3:

----------


## ВИОЛA

> *ВИОЛA*, Какая вы умничка! Спасибо за скорую помощь в работе! если возможно, разные варианты.


Извините, что уже поздно, наверное. Вот еще Кара Жорга + и задавка:
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22476504
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22476504

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Заканчиваю выкладывать нотки песен из сборника (название его смотрите выше)
Расцветающие яблони Байкадамов http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460853
Қарлығаш  Жубанов http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460743
Тазалық  Жаманбалинов http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460075
Сылдырмақ Смаков http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22460040

----------


## Tauran

Здесь песни слова (на русском и казахском языках)и ноты:Цветы жизни,Все мы друзья,Наш детский сад. http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22488321

----------


## ВИОЛA

Песня Казак дастарханы + и - :
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22530205

----------


## ВИОЛA

Песня "Коктем" +и -. С другого форума.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22530288

----------


## ВИОЛA

Песня  "Мой Казахстан" + -  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22533019
Очень хорошая песенка. Не знаю, здесь выкладывали ее или нет.

----------


## Komissarova

Добрый день! Вот ещё ссылка на тех.карты на март месяц http://files.mail.ru/YR9PTZ

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Купила диск там есть казахская музыка. Кое что выложу. Может кому пригодится в работе.
Казахские кюи
http://ifolder.ru/22626022

----------


## ВИОЛA

А здесь можно взять как знакомство с казахскими инструментами
http://ifolder.ru/22626107

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну и еще 3 казахские песни. Одна из них Вальс Хамиди. Остальные не знаю какие (но понравились)
http://ifolder.ru/22626321

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мы вот такую пели
Біздің бала бақшамыз +и -
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04VATO58  :flower:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот перезалила  на другойhttp://ifolder.ru/22659272
Казахские интструменты

----------


## ВИОЛA

А здесь Кюи http://ifolder.ru/22659417  Все папочки у себя проверила - все нормально.
Біздің бала бақшамыз  http://ifolder.ru/22659590 Здесь треки в аудио. Не получается перевести в мр3. Не знаю почему.

Если что не получилось  -пишите. Буду пробовать с другого обменника. Почему -то Мр3sort  убрали. С него все хорошо скачивалось.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Эта песня  "Біздің бала бақшамыз" с одноименного диска. Там 12 песен. + и -
Вот высылаю ноты этих песен. http://ifolder.ru/22676470
Если кому нужно выложу. Пишите.  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Земля наш дом родной! http://ifolder.ru/22718366

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот еще по Дню земли  http://ifolder.ru/22719600
http://ifolder.ru/22719705

----------


## ВИОЛA

Сылдырмақ.rar   http://ifolder.ru/22720488
Алакай Наурыз.rar   http://ifolder.ru/22720590

----------


## ВИОЛA

Біздың отан.rar      
http://ifolder.ru/22745828

Аяздада тоңбаймыз.rar   http://ifolder.ru/22745861

----------


## ВИОЛA

Жас дәурдін.rar http://ifolder.ru/22746066
Жаңа жыл.rar   http://ifolder.ru/22746103

----------


## ВИОЛA

Жан сырым.rar   http://ifolder.ru/22746004

Достарым кел билейік.rar http://ifolder.ru/22745936

----------


## irina11

Привет, девочки! Давно не заглядывала, столько материала....вот песни Кокчетавского  композитора  Ерлана Ташева. Песни конечно есть для взрослых, если понравятся, то потом закачаю плюсы и минусы......
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22763825
Виола, что то у меня не  открываются твои файлы, может через http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/ загрузишь, если не трудно...

----------


## ВИОЛA

> А теперь нет такого файлообменника. Его убрали. Я попробовала все скачивается!


Извиняюсь! Загружала всегда на форуме мр3, сейчас там этот обменник убрали. Вот нашла его.
Только полностью весь диск Біздің бала бақшамыз 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22781691

----------


## ВИОЛA

> девочки скиньте пожалуйста какой нибудь казахский вальс или красивую мелодия для танца.


Не знаю подойдет ли?
Весенний вальс старый Б. Тулегенова на русском и казахском http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22801386
И еще вроде о весне песня  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22801489

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки, выручите пожалуйста! Срочно нужна минусовка песни Абая "Желсіз түнде  жарық ай". Спасибо!


В папке плюс,минус и слова песни
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22922594

----------


## Tauran

> Сообщение от Komissarova
> 
> 
> 				Добрый день! Вот ещё ссылка на тех.карты на март месяц http://files.mail.ru/YR9PTZ
> 
> 
> 
>  Девочки, помогите переформатировать в старый формат doc. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


http://files.mail.ru/1TPMEX

----------


## Махаббат

> Здравствуйте, девочки! Спасибо за эту тему на форуме, за ваши материалы, огромное рахмет! Дорогие коллеги. если у вас есть слова песен "Шире круг" и "Чунга-чанга" на казахском языке поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень срочно нужно !


  У меня только чунга  чанга  http://files.mail.ru/NYULPH

----------


## Ликсанна

Добрый вечер, девочки! Поздравляю всех, кто провел выпускные. У меня были вчера и сегодня. Прошли классно. Спасибо вам за помощь, песенки, танцы, сценарии. Что бы мы делали друг без друга?
Помогите, пожалуйста, может у кого есть минусовка "Ән шашу" с прописанной мелодией? Очень нужно! Мои детки не очень точно поют, я им подыгрывала на синтезаторе мелодию. А на готовую минусовку, наверно, нельзя мелодию наложить. Выручите, пожалуйста! Вот эта песня [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Я из Чимкента но живу г. Уштобе Алмат. обл. 
> Девочки помогите как вы оформляйте корридоры?


Махаббат, если Вы имеете ввиду оформление коридоров музыкальными стендами, то в архиве есть разные картинки оформления - спасибо девочкам с форума. Если надо закачаю ещё (очень большой объём занимают картинки).
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24163297

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Я не муз рук я воспитатель и +0,5 психолог у нас сценарий пишет воспитатели муз. рук русская она нам только помогает с музыкой поэтому еще есть оформление корридора дайте пожалуйста.


Вот ещё папка по муз. оформлению. Там очень много подпапок, поройтесь, может какая-нибудь идея понравится. Материал тоже с форума - спасибо авторам!!!
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24184001

----------


## Arcaha

> не помню откуда взяла. детские казахские песенки.
> http://files.mail.ru/HPTO9X


Девочки,родные,вам салам с Форума учителей музыки в общеобразоватеотных школах,я там одна (фактически) из Казахстана,обновите ссылки с мейл.ру-ВСЕ БИТЫЕ.... :Tu:

----------


## Komissarova

Выдаёт ошибку, срок файлов истёк

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки,родные,вам салам с Форума учителей музыки в общеобразоватеотных школах,я там одна (фактически) из Казахстана,обновите ссылки с мейл.ру-ВСЕ БИТЫЕ....


Уточните, какие именно песни Вам нужны.

----------


## Tauran

Девочки здравствуйте.Кто богат материалом для 2-й мл. группы? (любой:осень,зима ,весна)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

А что именно тебе нужно и группа какая казахская или русская

----------


## Tauran

Группа казахская.По средней и старшей,(спасибо всем нашим девочкам) уже неплохой материал есть,а в этом году,у нас набор 2-мл и 5-6 детишек средних.
Нужны песенки для пения: осенняя тематика,пляски с пением (типа "поплясать становись").

----------


## Захарова Ольга

скоро выйду на работу (15) посмотрю, что есть и пришлю

----------


## Махаббат

Девочки здравствуйте  как отдыхаем ? Девочки помогите  пожалуйста у нас юбилей 20 лет  есть на казахском языке сценарий ,песни оформление стенда "Нам 20 лет"

----------


## руслан07

]http://files.mail.ru/WZWOBT[/URL]

----------


## руслан07

http://files.mail.ru/WZWOBT

----------


## IGalkina

Здравствуйте, девушки - красавицы! Я с соседней ветки "Воспитатель в детском саду".Спасибо за вашу работу. Вы такие умнички. Хочу поделиться сценариями новогодними.
http://narod.ru/disk/20832525001/%D0...D1%8F.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/20832523001/%D0...D0%86.doc.html
Буду выкладывать наработки своих девочек.

----------


## Lidi

Девчоночки! Здравствуйте! Замечательный форум! Спасибо Виктории! Очень много интересного но ссылки многие не работают)) нужно перспективное планирование на старшую группу на казахском и на русском языках, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста, просто горю)))

----------


## Komissarova

Прошу вашей помощи, срочно нужны слова и ноты песни о шахтерах

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Здравствуйте Оля!
Подскажите пожалуйста как выкладывать материал, а то хочу поделиться, а как не знаю :Tender:

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Лена, привет! Рада что в нашем полку прибывает. Если хотите вставить текст, то просто выделяете его и вставляете, если не помещается разбиваете на 2 сообщения. Удачи!

----------


## Komissarova

помогите найти "Учебно-методическое обеспечение муз.руководителей" Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие девочки-казахстаночки!
Я вижу, что потихоньку вы разрастаетесь. У меня есть предложение- может выделить вас в отдельный блок и добавить воспитателей? Если да, то скажите, как лучше назвать ваш раздел. Я кроме словосочетания Казахстанский Той- не знаю. И то- благодаря встрече ведущих.  :Taunt:

----------


## Zelo

Здраствуйте, коллеги-музыканты!Помогите с песнями и минусовками к празднику осени на каз. и рус. языке. Я в этой сфере(дет.сад) новичок

----------


## гудини

ВИОЛA


> ЗЕМЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА Анастасия Стаценко (сл. и муз. Сергея Германцева) .mp3 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/23957885


боже мой какая песня. супер! ещё бы минус........
спасибо за красоту.

----------


## гудини

*ВИОЛA*, 


> Девочки! Купила сборник Т. Кулиновой. В нем есть ее песни с нотами и без.
>  Вот Родной Казахстан (ноты) http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22493264
>  Цвети, мой Казахстан (ноты) http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22493304


спасибо за песни. вот бы ешё и мп3 к ним.

----------


## ВИОЛA

> *ВИОЛA*, 
> 
> спасибо за песни. вот бы ешё и мп3 к ним.


Сама об этом мечтаю!!!

----------


## Aurora

> Девочки! Послушайте  новую песню казахстанского автора. Трогает душу! Пока слушала прослезилась!!!(касается моих бабушки и дедушки).
> ЗЕМЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА Анастасия Стаценко (сл. и муз. Сергея Германцева) .mp3


Виола, спасибо за песню. я 40 лет прожила в Казахстане, моих родителей выслали сюда из Москвы в 50 году. Я родилась и выросла в Петропавловске. Слезы катились, когда слушала эту песню. Спасибо! Перерыла всю сеть - минуса этой песни не нашла. А так бы хотелось спеть ее девочкам в садике. если вдруг кто найдет минус или сможет сделать - я буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарна!!!!

----------


## лариса 25

Дорогие девочки, мы со старшей группой каждый год ходим в школу поздравлять первоклассников (в рамках партнерской работы). Не хотелось бы каждый год читать одни и те же стихи. Если у кого-то есть на каз.яз. поздравления с 1 сентября или что-то о первоклашках, пожалуйста напишите. Все что у меня есть мы уже рассказывали.

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Здравствуйте все !
Девочки как вложить файлы, что то я не разберусь?
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Девочки! Послушайте новую песню казахстанского автора. Трогает душу! Пока слушала прослезилась!!!(касается моих бабушки и дедушки). 
> ЗЕМЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА Анастасия Стаценко (сл. и муз. Сергея Германцева) .mp3


Спасибо большое авторам, исполнительнице и Виоле за знакомство с замечательной песней!

----------


## cziv

Коллеги поздравляю всех с 1 сентября желаю творческих успехов здоровья, хорошего настроения чтобы поменьше дергало начальство. а коллеги и родители вас уважали! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!

----------


## Светлана Горлова

Привет девченки!Я тоже музрук из Жезказгана,у вас много материала накопилось,но музыка почему-то некоторая не скачивается :Tu: .проблема с песнями на казахском языке.бота бейсенова это новый исполнитель?просветите,а то я как полгода из декрета вышла

----------


## Komissarova

Девочки, у кого есть песни на осеннюю тематику, поделитесь! Спасибо!

----------


## Komissarova

Может у кого есть песни с нотами про осень, поделитесь, пожалуйста! Минусовкам тоже буду рада

----------


## julbarsik

> http://narod.ru/disk/14203068001/Kaz...tteri.mp3.html
> http://narod.ru/disk/14203313001/bir...esant.mp3.html может вам это пригодиться


Девчата, а есть у кого-нибудь минусы этих песен? Дайте плизззз....

----------


## julbarsik

> автор музыки Наташа Бейсенова
> Авторы текста Бота Бейсенова и Зоя Домрачева
> Астана плюс http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/25369871
> Астана минус http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/25369872


А можно через другой обменник. А то я в этом не могу никак разобраться. :Blush2:

----------


## Махаббат

> Девчата, а есть у кого-нибудь минусы этих песен? Дайте плизззз....


 у меня есть  только қазақ жігіттері .http://narod.ru/disk/24252003001/www...z.com.mp3.html

----------


## orbit

здравствуйте  девочки поделитесь пожалуйста песнями на казахском языке.Про осень, зонтики, дождик  и т.д.

----------


## oksi7771

> Здесь песни слова (на русском и казахском языках)и ноты:Цветы жизни,Все мы друзья,Наш детский сад.


А можно ссылочку обновить - пожалуйста?

----------


## julbarsik

Девочки помогите записать слова этих песен, пожалуйста. Поёт Маржан Арапбаева - Астана аспаны, Отандастар. Срочно надо. Здесь плюсы. 

http://files.mail.ru/0W0SNT

----------


## julbarsik

Девчата.Такая замечательная песня Земля Казахстана! Очень понравилась. :Yahoo:  А можно скинуть слова песни. :Blush2:

----------


## Helenbird

Девочки, спасибо всем за материал! Очень выручает! У меня тоже есть чем поделиться, но как закидывать аудио файлы и фото я не знаю... Может, кто подскажет...или ссылочку, где можно почитать и поучиться...

----------


## ВИОЛA

"Танец рыбок"  музыка Брусиловского

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25832878

Танец "Каз Катар"  Гиси лебеди

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25832912

Уйгурский танец  обр. Шилдебаева

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25832955

----------


## Елена Апполонова

> Лена, привет! Рада что в нашем полку прибывает. Если хотите вставить текст, то просто выделяете его и вставляете, если не помещается разбиваете на 2 сообщения. Удачи!


 Здравствуйте Оля! С текстами я разобралась, а вот как добавить музыку не знаю

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Здравствуйте Оля! С текстами я разобралась, а вот как добавить музыку не знаю


Вот ссылка  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/

Нажимаете ОБЗОР, выходит рамка - ищите нужную музыку у себя в компе и нажимаете ОТКРЫТЬ, затем нажимаете ЗАГРУЗИТЬ. После загрузки выходит окошко, надо ввести цифровой код для подтверждения. И теперь в новом окошке появляется Ссылка для скачивания файла. Её копируете и вставляете в своё сообщение на форуме. Желаю удачи!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена привет и спасибо.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> Девочки, предлагаю консультацию "Тренируем слуховое внимание" с переводом на каз.яз.тренируем слуховое внимание.doc


 Лариса а еще может что есть с переводом, это ж так актуально. Спасибо!

----------


## лариса 25

> Лариса а еще может что есть с переводом, это ж так актуально. Спасибо!


Кое что есть, в ближайшее время постараюсь дооформить и обязательно скину.

----------


## olga kh

Девочки, здравствуйте! Я ищу минусовку песни И.Осокиной "Белая березонька". Мне посоветовали к вам обратиться, видели на ваших страничках...Вы не могли бы поделиться этой красивой песней? Пожалуйста!.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Smile3:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки, здравствуйте! Я ищу минусовку песни И.Осокиной "Белая березонька". Мне посоветовали к вам обратиться, видели на ваших страничках...Вы не могли бы поделиться этой красивой песней? Пожалуйста!..


У нас на страничках девочки выкладывали песню "Милая берёзка" Людмилы Мельниковой (Карагандинский автор песен). А вашей песенки "Белая берёзонька" не было.

----------


## ybrt

> Девочки, здравствуйте! Я ищу минусовку песни И.Осокиной "Белая березонька". Мне посоветовали к вам обратиться, видели на ваших страничках...Вы не могли бы поделиться этой красивой песней? Пожалуйста!..


Самое интересное, что почти никто из казахстанских музработников её - эту песню, не знает, но указана она в наших методичках)))

----------


## olga kh

> Самое интересное, что почти никто из казахстанских музработников её - эту песню, не знает, но указана она в наших методичках)))


Чудеса в решете!.. :Smile3: Но очень-очень жаль!..Красивая песня :Tender:

----------


## Гульназ

> Девочки вот осенний сценарий для средней группы - не помню где взяла, но может кому пригодиться 
> КҮЗГІ ОРМАНДА
> 
> Балалар қолдарында жапырақтармен ырғағымен залға кіреді.
> 
> 
> 
> ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: Құрметті б-р! Бүгін біз Күз мерекеге жиналдық. Орман күзде жайнап турады. Қызыл, жасыл, сары, көк жапрыақтар талдардан жерге түседі. Бізге де жапырақтар қонаққа келді. Олар қайда?
> (б-р жапырақтарды жоғары көтереді)
> ...



перелистните страницу назад - это мой сценарий - я здесь выкладывала)))))

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще один сценарий к Неделе языков
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25926068

----------


## ВИОЛA

Диск `Есілден ескен ерке әуен` - патриотические песни

1 `Елім менің` Б.Тілеуханов (Сөзі Н. Назарбаевтікі әні Б.Тілеухановтікі)
2 `Қазақ елі` Р.Рымбаева (Ш.Сариевтікі Е.Ынтықбаевтікі)
3 `Жасасын Астана` Н. Тұрлыбеков (Р.Онаеванікі Х.Шаңғалиевтікі)
4 `Атамекен` Е.Хасанғалиев (Қ.Мырзаливтікі Е.Хасанғаливтікі)
5 `Туған жер` А.Александрова (Қ.ӘбілдікіТ.Мұхаметжановтікі)
6 `Үшқоңыр` `МұзАрт` тобы (Н. Назарбаевтікі А.Қоразбаевтікі)
7 ``Туған жер` `Марварид` тобы (А.Әбдірахмандікі Ә.Жамбакиевтікі)
8 `Ай-нұрлы Астана М.Садуақасова (Е.Асқаровтікі С.Әбдінұрдікі)
9 `Мен қазақпын` Е. Қудайбергенов (Ж.Молдағалиев)
10 `Ертегі қала` М.Арапбаева (А.Әбдірахмандікі М.Арапбаеванікі)
11 `Өз елім` `МұзАрт` тобы (Қ.Мырзалиевтікі Н.Тілендиевтікі)
12 `Дала сыры` `Томирис` дуэті (А.Әбеуова)
13 `Жылқышы` Ж.Жүсіпова (Ахметбек)
14 `Алатау` (Құрманғазы)
15 `Балбырауын` (Құрманғазы)
16 `Сарыарқа` (Құрманғазы)
17 `Ыңғайтөк` (Сүгір)
18 `Көніл ашар` (Түркеш)
19 `Сарыжайлау` (Тәттімбет)
20 Қазақстан Республикасының Гимні (Ж.Нәжімеденов Н.Назарбаевтікі Ш.Қалдаяқовтікі) 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25942549

----------


## julbarsik

Девчата очень нужна осенняя песенка на вход. А у вас под что заходят группы на осеннем празднике?

----------


## лариса 25

> Чудеса в решете!..Но очень-очень жаль!..Красивая песня


 Песня "Белая березонька" И.Осокиной есть в сборнике "Ақ желкен", он был в продаже вместе с диском, но, к сожалению, на работе сканер сломался, а дома нет. Была бы рада помочь с нотами, да не могу. Единственное, если очень надо, могу попробовать скинуть минусовку.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

У меня старшие группы входят парами под песню Осенние дорожки с ветрячками желтого, красного и оранжевого цвета, выполняют несколько движений.

----------


## ВИОЛA

На соседнем форуме нашла красивую песню О нашей Родине "Казахстан".
Вот ссылка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26282373

Спасибо авторам!

----------


## элянчик

Здравствуйте! Дорогие казахские коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с репертуаром к празднику в детском саду `День казахской культуры в детском саду. Семейные традиции` Желательно, чтобы песни были на казахском и русском языках, хочется чтобы все детки понимали текст песен. Может кто-то сможет поделиться народными музыкальными играми, танцами для деток 5-7 лет. Скачала колыбельную на казахском языке, очень красиво звучит, но не понятно о чем. ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!! ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!

----------


## Гульназ

> Здравствуйте! Дорогие казахские коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с репертуаром к празднику в детском саду `День казахской культуры в детском саду. Семейные традиции` Желательно, чтобы песни были на казахском и русском языках, хочется чтобы все детки понимали текст песен. Может кто-то сможет поделиться народными музыкальными играми, танцами для деток 5-7 лет. Скачала колыбельную на казахском языке, очень красиво звучит, но не понятно о чем. ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!! ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!


а что за колыбельная песня? казаховед вам должен помогать в этих случаях.

ИГРЫ: ҚЫЗ ҚУУ, ЮРТА, АЛТЫН САҚА, САҚИНА, АРҚАН ТАРТЫС, БЕС ТАС, ИТЕРІСПЕК, АУДАРЫСПАҚ, АЙТЫС.

полистайте сообщения - песни про Отан, про Детство - Балалық Шақ, Біз өмірдің гүліміз, песни про животных - т.к. кочевой народ естественно пели Қошақан, Көжегім, Шөжелер.
есть на форуме песня `Домбырасыз ән қайда?` а песен про Астану, Казахстан много.

а дети и не поймут текст песен - обязательно когда разучиваем - переводим каждую строчку - объясняем и заодно закрепляем слова.

поищите, непременно найдете то, что вам нужно. 

если что не понятно - пишите. общими усилиями поможем))))

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Может у кого еще нет? Диск Маши Мудряк "Машенька" 2001г
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26376736

----------


## элянчик

Здравствуйте! Дорогие казахские коллеги, помогите пожалуйста с репертуаром к празднику в детском саду `День казахской культуры в детском саду. Семейные традиции` Желательно, чтобы песни были на казахском и русском языках, хочется чтобы все детки понимали текст песен. Может кто-то сможет поделиться народными музыкальными играми, танцами для деток 5-7 лет. Скачала колыбельную на казахском языке, очень красиво звучит, но не понятно о чем. ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!! ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!

----------


## cziv

Девочки Диск балабакша
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26338946

----------


## viktorya07

> Девочки, вот сборник "Ақ желкен".


Выложите, пожалуйста, содержание диска!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Лариса 25, я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе Вики, содержание диска скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## лариса 25

Содержание диска "Ақ желкен"
Ақ желкен №1 + №17 -
бБая березонька №2 + №18 -
Модницы №3 + №19 -
Біз өмірдін гүліміз №4 + №20 -
Веселая песенка №5+ №21 -
Кел, билейік №6 + №22 -
Дождик №7 + №23 -
Веселый лягушатник №8 + №24 -
Туған ел №9 + №25 -
Муравей №10 + №26 -
Мир вам люди №11 + №27 -
Гүлдер №12 + №28 -
Би №13
Украинский танец №14
Гопак №15

----------


## oxsana27

Здравствуйте!!! А не могли бы вы обновить ссылки на технологические карты ,так как старые уже не работают.

----------


## Volodya103

> Здравствуйте!!! А не могли бы вы обновить ссылки на технологические карты ,так как старые уже не работают.


<skj Не сочтите за наглость :Smile3: , но может лучше собрать весь материал в один архив? Восхищён Вашей, Зинаида, кропотливой работой! :Ok:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Выставила на соседнем форуме диск, повторю и здесь:
Диск «Бесік жырлары»

1. Бөпешім –Б.Төлегенова
2. Бесік жыры – Р. Бағланова
3. Мерейім – М. Жүнісова
4. Құлыным – Р.Рымбаева
5. Мама – Н.Есқалиева және Перцы
6. Бесік жыры – М.Мұхамедқызы
7. Ұйықта, бөпем – Б. Шөкенов
8. Әй-әй, бөпем – Musicola
9. Ангел мой – М.Тоқмади
10. Анашым – Д.Ахмадиева
11. Детство – А.Еңсепов
12. Мелодия без слов/Колыбельная – П. Назаров
13 Періште – Лана
14. Назерке - Ғазиза 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26501620

----------


## Гульназ

*Алена,* спасибо за сценарий.
извини за наглость - можно песню "бидай" получить? минус, плюс?   :Blush:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> *Алена,* спасибо за сценарий.
> извини за наглость - можно песню "бидай" получить? минус, плюс?


Гульназ,вот ноты песни
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25855345

Плохой ксерокс. Просила Тимоху (Виталия) у нас на форуме сделать фонограммку, но он из-за плохого качества ксерокса не смог. Пришлось играть на фоно.

----------


## Tauran

> Девочки а у кого есть +,  - вот этой песенки Туган кала. извиняюсь сразу нет каз. шрифта.
> Ойнап оскен баламыз
> Толкынында Ертiстiн
> Шыркап энге саламыз
> Аркасында мол куштiн
> к: Бiз бакытты балалар
> Туган кала Павлодар
> Аман болсын эркашан
>  Аялаган аналар


Девочки,можно попросить у вас текст,весь полностью. :Blush2:

----------


## cziv

Викуля спасибо!!!

----------


## cziv

Текст оставила нга работе завтра принесу напечатаю

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Новогодние печни на казахском языке одним архивом http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26725695

----------


## viktorya07

Огромнейшее спасибо, Ольга!
Сейчас особенно актуально!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Новогодние печни на казахском языке одним архивом http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26725695


Ольга, напиши, пожалуйста, названия песен. Архив очень много весит, качать придётся долго. Может эти песенки уже есть у нас?

----------


## Элен

Девочки, я родилась в Казахстане и жила там до 16 лет, все приятные воспоминания связаны с этим народом. Пришла вот по какому поводу -  ищу видео танца "Камажай". Пожалуйста, помогите. Нужно выучить.
Ещё есть вопрос по костюмам -  можно ли купить национальные костюмы мужской и женский в Казахстане и по какой цене. Не обязательно в точности с этническим, просто для выступлений.
Спасибо.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

девочки милые огромная просьба замедлить и понизить на 2 тона первый минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863666 , а остальные 2-й http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863667 и 3-й http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863669 просто замедлить, дети не успевают слова пропевать . Нужно очень срочно, нам 15 ноября уже выступать. лучше в личку muz_olga@mail.ru

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> девочки милые огромная просьба замедлить и понизить на 2 тона первый минус http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863666 , а остальные 2-й http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863667 и 3-й http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26863669 просто замедлить, дети не успевают слова пропевать . Нужно очень срочно, нам 15 ноября уже выступать. лучше в личку muz_olga@mail.ru


Ольга, вот папка с несколькими вариантами замедления песни "Мой Казахстан". В прошлом году мне её замедляли девочки из Скорой помощи. С остальными песнями обратись туда, они обязательно помогут!

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26869894

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена, спасибо, Тауран мне уже помогла и туда я тоже обращалась.

----------


## koz

перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> перезалейте пожалуйста


Напишите точнее, что именно надо перезалить!

----------


## viktorya07

*bzfar*, Спасибо за хороший сайт, отличные песенки на казахском языке!
Подскажите, пожалуйста авторов этих песен, и где такие искать, кто исполняет?

----------


## cziv

> Девчонки, просьба у меня в этом году 2 старшие группы, вот на казахскую нет сценария ко Дню Независимости, может кто поделится? Группа неахти, можно сказать слабенькая, песни выучили, в игры играем, а вот идеи что-то никак. Тут еще конкурс, как всегда вовремя, не знаешь что и делать Независимость, Новый год или конкурс. Мне аж детей жалко. Может фрагмент с героем подскажите


Оля сценарий для русской группы но простенький может что-то возьмете.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26993518

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки ! Пожалуйста, помогите  найти слова на казахском языке песни "Ты пришел к нам в гости дед Мороз..., Шел ты мимо сосен и берез..... Ах, какая длинная борода.."
Куда то пропали- не могу никак найти!  Спасибо!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Оля! Спасибочки большое!!! Очень выручили! :Smile3:

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, пожалуйста, у кого есть тех.карты на декабрь по средней и старшей группам. И ещё вопрос , как вы планируете перспективу и тех карты для подготовительной группы.Может поделится кто-нибудь, буду признательна!

----------


## ybrt

Хочу предложить несколько произведений наших казахских композиторов, может пригодятся для слушания:
Степные мотивы
1. А. Бестыбаев «Азия Даусы»
2. А.Кагенов «Дала»
3. Т.Кажагалиев «Тобык ойын»
4. Т.Кажагалиев «Кыз куу»
5. Б.Джуманиязов «Дала»
6. Е.Рахмадиев «Дайрабай»
7. Е.Брусиловский «Балбрауын»
8. Е.Рахмадиев «Кудаша-думан»
в исполнении Карагандинского симфонического оркестра. Дирижер В.Богданов 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/27153509

----------


## orbit

девочки,  пожалуйста поделитесь песней про Родину, только чтобы была с минусом для старшей группы, можно на рус. или на каз. очень срочно нужно спасибо.

----------


## orbit

> К Дню Независимости Казахстана! Очень красивая песня `Рақмет саған, Отаным`
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/27190438   это с другого форума, не мое.
> вот еще Отан – ортақ үйіміз
> комплект http://megaupload.com/?d=D3O1FUM0 
> Кең дала
> комплект http://megaupload.com/?d=P6I0SSIS


Здравствуйте девочки.Ольга у меня что не получается скачать.Попробуйте закачать на другой обменник.Спасибо.и ЕЩЁ ПОД КАКУЮ МУЗЫКУ ЗАХОДИТ ВЕДУЩИЙ НА НЕЗАВИСИМОСТЬ поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Tauran

> Завтра отсканирую и выставлю (всё на работе)


Не могу выполнить обещание,полетел принтер.... :Blush2:

----------


## viktorya07

*Alena Aleksa*, А что за книга такая "День независимости"?

----------


## Tauran

У меня  есть книга " День независимости",автор Ольга Корябкина,издательство" Келешек- 2030" . сборник сценариев ,утренников и развлечений.Такие же есть "Наурыз", " День республики" и ещё разная тематика.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> *Alena Aleksa*, А что за книга такая "День независимости"?


Tauran уже ответила про книгу. Я в прошлом году выставляла книги этого автора в ксероксе "Наурыз" и "День Республики". Если надо, могу отксерить и эту книгу. Забыла сказать, что в сценарий я вставила свои муз. номера, не те, которые в книге.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Алена, дерзай!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Песня "Достык" косплект  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JXP1KLDE

----------


## ВИОЛA

"Домбыра" Татьяны Кулиновой   http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/27194696

----------


## Alena Aleksa

[QUOTE=viktorya07;4224303]*Alena Aleksa*, Конечно, если можно, отсканируйте!

Девочки, немного подождите, обязательно отсканирую. Сейчас загруз полный - идёт конкурс ко Дню Независимости.

----------


## Tauran

> Есть на казахском(переводили воспитатели). Если кого-то заинтерисует, размещу.


Очень интересует,так как переводить некому.Размещайте пожалуйста! :Tender:  :Yes4:

----------


## Махаббат

Девочки! Здравствуйте  у кого есть  песня про зайчика на каз языке?
 А это сценарий  на каз языке ІІ млад. группа.
http://narod.ru/disk/34388777001/%D0...D1%80.doc.html

----------


## лариса 25

Милые девочки, у всех начинается горячая пора утренников. Желаю побольше сил, терпения и удачи в их проведении!

----------


## viktorya07

> Желаю побольше сил, терпения и удачи в их проведении!


Воистину! Желаю всем терпения! Воспитатели, как назло "просыпаются" как раз к утренникам, дай Бог нам всем терпения!
И всех вас с наступающими праздниками!

----------


## DidaR

Приветствую ВСЕХ! смотрю здесь я единственный представитель мужского пола... не удивляйтесь-я классный руководитель 1-класса... я здесь новичок... так что поможете мне освоиться?!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

конечно поможем! не вопрос!

----------


## Feb_11

Уважаемые коллеги!
Приглашаю Вас принять участие в обсуждении  тем форума на моём сайте «Портфолио Шаламовой Елены Владимировны». 
http://shalamova.ucoz.ru/forum/

Ответьте пожалуйста на мои вопросы:
1.	Понравился ли Вам мой сайт?
2.	Какие темы, по-вашему, можно добавить ещё?
3.	На что более обратить мне внимание?
Ответы присылайте в виде сообщений прямо на мой форум.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, у кого есть сценарий на 8 Марта на казахскую подготовительную группу, поделитесь , пожалуйста?

----------


## Евгения Гордеева

Уважаемая Виола, не смогла скачать ни одной книги" Слушание казахской музыки - младший возраст".Если Вам не трудно, можете еще раз скинуть ссылки.Очень нужная литература, спасибо за то, что вы откопали такой материал.

----------


## viktorya07

Девочки, помогите! Нужно звучание казахских инструментов, желательно по отдельности. А то оркестром - много вариантов, хочу детям дать на занятии.

----------


## Махаббат

Девочки, пожалуйста у кого есть  сценарий Юбилей детского сада на  каз языке помогите .

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Девочки, помогите! Нужно звучание казахских инструментов, желательно по отдельности. А то оркестром - много вариантов, хочу детям дать на занятии.


Виктория, вот некоторые инструменты, собирала себе в папку

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28121798

Завтра ещё на работе возьму:  диск со звучанием инструментов.

У меня ещё должок висит - обещала отсканировать книгу "День Независимости". Мой сканер домашний что-то не тянет (пробовала уже несколько раз). А на работе вечно занят (стоит у методиста). Так что при малейшей возможности отсканирую.

----------


## MARAL89_89

Привет всем я новенькая очень хороший форум

----------


## MARAL89_89

У кого есть сценарий про День здоровья  мне дали эту теме сама работаю в садике около 2 месяцов опыта никокого помогите пжл

----------


## MARAL89_89

"СИСТЕМА 
ИНДИКАТОРОВ КОМПЕТЕНТНОСТНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ ДЕТЕЙ ОТ ГОДА ДО 6 ЛЕТ " если кому нужно выставлю на форуме

----------


## Евгения Гордеева

Виола, здравствуйте, не могу скачать папки, появляется такое сообщение:На данный момент иностранный трафик у этого файла превышает российский, Что это значит? Я не так давно пользуюсь этим замечательным сайтом, не всю терминологию понимаю, можно сказать я чайник.А если хочу открыть другие темы форума, мнге сообщают про какой-то акаунт, может вы подскажете, что это значит и как с этим" бороться".Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Volodya103

> иола, здравствуйте, не могу скачать папки, появляется такое сообщение:На данный момент иностранный трафик у этого файла превышает российский, Что это значит?


На это нам, казахстанцам, не надо обращать своё внимание. Просто, двумя строками ниже ищем слово "сюда" и жмем на него. появляется новая страница с ссылками на рекламодателей, нажимаем на одну из них. Через 30-ть секунд (они показаны в правом верхнем углу) на верхней строке появляются волшебные слова "жмите сюда". Жмем. На новой странице в прямоугольное окошко вводим 4 цифры, стоящие слева от него. Нажимаем на "Подтвердит" (почему то так написано) и файл летит на ваш компьютер.  




> А если хочу открыть другие темы форума, мнге сообщают про какой-то акаунт, может вы подскажете, что это значит и как с этим" бороться".


Увы, но это проблема всех новичков форума. Побывайте в специальной ветке (теме) для новичков, там много полезной информации.

----------


## gnidina

Большое спасибо всем на этом форуме, за их огромную работу. У меня к Вам большая просьба, может кто то поможет с технологическими картами для подготовительной группы. у меня предшкольный класс, все пока по старинке. Ожидается проверка и хотелось бы сделать все по правилам, а спросить не у кого. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

SOS! У кого есть сценарий 8 Марта на казахском языке для подготовительной группы? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! :032:

----------


## pytneva

Девочки,а песню "Дорогою добра" на каз языке не встречали?

----------


## Ната Васильевна

Доброго времени суток жителям форума!Я новичок не только у вас, но и в работе.И поэтому ищу помощи...как всегда  защита категории,может у кого есть хоть какой материал по"Музыкальным  интегрированным занятиям в детском саду" буду ОЧЕНЬ признательна!Мне вашу ссылочку дали девочки из соседнего форума, сказали, что здесь помогут.Пока мне делиться нечем,но опыт профессионалов для нас,новичков,очень важен,поверьте!

----------


## Kseniyamay

всем жителям этого сайта огромнейшее спасибо за материал , сейчас готовлюсь к своему первому районному семинару. на след год аттестация...очень волнуюсь. тематика этого семинара связана с казахским языком и культурой Казахстана. если у кого есть что-то интересное, буду признательна.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Kseniyamay

> всем доброго времени суток!! кто может помочь с тех. картами с января по май на все возраста. кому нужно скину прошедшие тех.карты, то есть с сентября по декабрь. Kseniya-may@mail.ru


 все предыдущие ссылки уже не работают((( конечно это не мои авторские..кто-то скинул в интернете...буду признательна, если кто скажет автора. :Smile3:

----------


## Kseniyamay



----------


## kuralai_1976

Привет Всем! Эту песню  я сама переводила.Если она понравилась, то хорошо!


> ** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **
> 
> 
> На мотив песни Мамочка милая мама моя пусть эта песенка будет твоя.
>  Девочки до обрушения mp3 sort кто то к сожалению не помню из девочек выставляли эту песню слова легкие и минус есть

----------


## kuralai_1976

Подскажите,как загрузить сюда музыку ?

----------


## kuralai_1976

Помогите , пожалуйста, найти фон для портфолио муз.руководителя. Если можно, на каз. языке.Заранее благодарна всем!

----------


## oxsana27

вот песенка на наурыз на каз.яз и на рус.яз- ноты
может комуни-будь пригодится.
http://files.mail.ru/WLTDG3

----------


## Tauran

> Привет Всем! Эту песню  я сама переводила.Если она понравилась, то хорошо!


Хороший перевод ,это точно! У нас за переводы песен  никто не берётся, но учитель казаховед,сказала:Какая нежная и ласковая песня. 
Так что,спасибо и ждём новых переводов и песен и распевок и сценариев (прошу прощения за наглость) :Tender:

----------


## Kseniyamay

> Привет Всем! Эту песню  я сама переводила.Если она понравилась, то хорошо!


Девочки до обрушения mp3 sort кто то к сожалению не помню из девочек выставляли эту песню слова легкие и минус есть
 а что он обвалился?? когда???

----------


## Kseniyamay

если у вас есть почтовый ящик на mail.ru то там есть раздел файлы, закачиваете, получаете ссылку и тут выставляете ссылочку эту, надеюсь понятно объяснила)))

----------


## Kseniyamay

всем  :flower: ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!  помогите пожалуйста найти песню для мальчика не поющего 2 класс легенькую песенка про Родину..в школу на какое-то мероприятие нужно, очень срочно (((  :Tender: буду ждать.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Помогите , пожалуйста, найти фон для портфолио муз.руководителя. Если можно, на каз. языке.Заранее благодарна всем!


Вот готовые фоны портфолио муз. руководителя. Кто-то на форуме делился. Но на русском языке. Если владеете фотошопом, наверняка переделаете на казахский. А может кто-нибудь из девочек поможет? Будем с нетерпением ждать переделки. Ведь сейчас всем необходимо титульники делать на казахском.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28616102

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!  помогите пожалуйста найти песню для мальчика не поющего 2 класс легенькую песенка про Родину..в школу на какое-то мероприятие нужно, очень срочно ((( буду ждать.


попробуйте вот эту Отан – ортақ үйіміз.rar   http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28627191

----------


## cziv

> Девочки до обрушения mp3 sort кто то к сожалению не помню из девочек выставляли эту песню слова легкие и минус есть
>  а что он обвалился?? когда???


Был же принят закон об авторском правые и тепреь  почти все ссылки пишет блокирован веб адресс и скачать неудается

----------


## Kseniyamay

> Был же принят закон об авторском правые и тепреь  почти все ссылки пишет блокирован веб адресс и скачать неудается


КОШМАААААААР!!!!

----------


## oxsana27

Спасибо Alena Aleks!!! обязательно воспользуюсь минусом на наурыз!!!

----------


## pytneva

Девочки,миленькие,выручайте очень  нужна минусовка "Көктем келді "

----------


## Захарова Ольга

какая именно, слова напишите

----------


## pytneva

көктем келді көктем келді далама
куанып жүр ата ана,балада,
Кому нужно,у меня есть ноты,только не знаю как скинуть сюда,у меня в ворде.

----------


## лариса 25

> Подскажите,как загрузить сюда музыку ?


Надо зарегистрироваться на яндексе и потом загружать туда файлы. Вот ссылка.http://narod.yandex.ru/

----------


## Kuralai65

Всем привет и большое спасибо за такой форум! Помогите найти патриотические и афганские песни для дочери 11 лет. Очень срочно нужно на конкурс. заранее спаибо кто отзовется!

----------


## Kseniyamay

:Tu: так никто и не отозвался по поводу занятия,  с элементами изучения казахской музыки, инструментов, обычаев, игр... :Blush2: на семинар готовлюсь :Victory:

----------


## viktorya07

*Kseniyamay*, обратитесь в "Скорую помощь", там быстрей заметят...

----------


## Kseniyamay

> *Kseniyamay*, обратитесь в "Скорую помощь", там быстрей заметят...


конечно спасибо за помощь и ответ....по своему опыту? сами туда всегда обращаетесь? :Meeting:

----------


## Kseniyamay

там в скорой в основном клубники и тамадейство)) ну я уже кое-что да набросала..конечно с помощью этого замечательного сайта и таких замечательных людей, которые выкладывают материал  :Tender:  СПАСИБО!!! после выложу конспект :Aga:

----------


## Tauran

> "Әжем" 
> архив
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28753640


Виола ,спасибо за сборник и песни. А можно попросить "Әжем"  перезагрузить , все архивы открылись, а этот капризничает.Или только у меня так?

----------


## ВИОЛA

Извиняюсь, что не проверила. Ночью работала, уже голова не соображала. оказывается это ошибка при форматировании. Не получается перевести в Мр3. Не знаю почему?!
Отправляю как было на диске. Поэтому файл тяжелый.

Скачать О бабушке + - ноты.rar с WebFile.RU
Что то  другой обменник не работает. Если не получится скачать, потом перезагружу.

Но это еще не все песни! :Smile3:  Будет продолжение.

----------


## ВИОЛA

"Туған жер"  
архив ноты, слова +,-

http://webfile.ru/5824158

----------


## Kseniyamay

огромное спасибо за материал ВИОЛA!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: помогите если у кого есть слайды по наурызу,весне, джайляу, по слушанию кюев "Саржайляу" и "сарыарка" какой- нибудь наглядный материал.  :Tender:

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> огромное спасибо за материал ВИОЛA!!помогите если у кого есть слайды по наурызу,весне, джайляу, по слушанию кюев "Саржайляу" и "сарыарка" какой- нибудь наглядный материал.


Ксения, у меня есть презентация к Наурызу, но там все слайды - поздравительные. Их, например, можно распечатывать и вешать как поздравление родителям. Вложила в папку ещё 2 картинки к Наурызу.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28856105

----------


## Tauran

> Ну, и заканчиваю выкладывать песни с дисков. Времени совсем нет с ними возиться.
> День Рожденье - Туған кұн  (классная песенка)
>  Так же архив. Где тяжелые файлы, там формат wav. переформатировать не получилось 
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28826769
> 
> "Жеңіс туы желбіреп"  (о флаге, гербе)
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28827562



Виола, перезагрузи пожалуйста эти песенки . :Tu:

----------


## fashka

А может есть у кого сценарии на Навруз, но на русском языке?: :Blink:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Пожалуйста!  "Женіс туы желбіреп"
Файл формата wav, поэтому тяжелый. Не переводится в МР3.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28937834  :Smile3:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну и наконец   "Тұғаң кұн" . Тоже формат wav/
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28938895

----------


## calina

Девочки, может, кто-нибудь поделится песенкой к Наурызу, буду очень благодарна ( на казахском и русском) .Плизз!

----------


## Лаватера

Спасибо, переделаю на 1Мая

----------


## Svetlanna

> Пожалуйста!  "Женіс туы желбіреп"
> Файл формата wav, поэтому тяжелый. Не переводится в МР3.
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28937834


Девочки, здравствуйте! С праздником Наурыз! если кто-нибудь скачал и конвертнул киньте в mp3, пожалуйста!

----------


## Svetlanna

> Ну и наконец   "Тұғаң кұн" . Тоже формат wav/
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28938895


И эту песню в mp3, плииииииз!

----------


## Tauran

> Сообщение от ВИОЛA
> 
> 
> 				Пожалуйста!  "Женіс туы желбіреп"
> Файл формата wav, поэтому тяжелый. Не переводится в МР3.
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/28937834 
> 
> 
> 
> Девочки, здравствуйте! С праздником Наурыз! если кто-нибудь скачал и конвертнул киньте в mp3, пожалуйста!



Пожалуйста  http://files.mail.ru/1U7GW8

----------


## cziv

Девочки а у кого есть песенки на казахском языке на первое мая поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## лариса 25

> Девочки а у кого есть песенки на казахском языке на первое мая поделитесь пожалуйста


Я беру песню Б.Гизатова "Біз өмірдің гүліміз", ее уже выкладывали у нас, а минусовка есть в сборнике "Ақ желкен", он тоже есть. А вообще можно взять любую песню на каз.яз. о родине или о дружбе.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Поступало предложение делиться постановкой казахских  танцев.
Вот видео нашего танца "Кара жорга". Танцует подготовка. 
Убедительная просьба не выставлять видео на других форумах и Ютубе.
Только для личного пользования!!!
Танец большой, поэтому файл тяжелый 90 мб. 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29637416

----------


## Tauran

Виола ,спасибо за танец. Столько движений новых увидела. Детки умнички!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ВИОЛA

А вот еще танец с Пиалами. Только дети болели, пришлось накануне делать замену, что отразилось в неуверенности детей. В зале было много детей около 70 человек. Места мало было.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29639910

----------


## viktorya07

> Вот еще один сценарий.
> ПРАЗДНИК ВЕСНЫ И ДРУЖБЫ


Спасибо! Хоть какое-то разнообразие! А то в советских книжках ищем, каждый год повторяемся...

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки у меня в этом году 2 старшие русская и казахская, но детей мало. в русской 5 мальчиков и 8 девочек, а в казахской 4 девочки и 11 мальчиков и всё- сад санаторный всех повыписывали, практически весь материал, что учила прахом- половины детей нет, кто танцевал или пел. я в таком трансе, может кто поделится сценарием выпускного в казахской группе. буду очень признательна. можно в личку  мой адрес  muz_olga@mail.ru

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> А вот еще танец с Пиалами. Только дети болели, пришлось накануне делать замену, что отразилось в неуверенности детей. В зале было много детей около 70 человек. Места мало было.
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29639910


А можно музыку выложить к танцу с пиалами

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> Ольга, вот книжка со сценариями на казахском языке. Сценарии неплохие, а главное- простые.
> Только прошу прощения - страницы половина вверх ногами, как сканировала и некогда в порядок привести!
> [IMG]http://*********su/1638501m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Викуля, спасибо большое, справимся со страницами

----------


## айнур

здравствуйте Алена! можно, слова песни "АЙНАЛАЙЫН" пожалуйста, очень красивая и веселая песенка.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

ZHULDYZDARY-.mp3 нерабочая ссылка

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Музыканты Караганды скорбят по поводу ухода великого и талантливого музыканта, педагога и добрейшего человека Ключенко Николая Трофимовича. Вечная память Вам дорогой наш ЧЕЛОВЕК.

----------


## оленушка

> Здесь есть и минус и плюс песня "Бала тілегі"
> 
> ** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


махаббат спасибо вам огромное!!! низкий поклон!

----------


## оленушка

коллеги казахстана! помогите найти стихи к выпуску в школу о том, что каждому ребенку страна приготовила место в школе, что казахстан заботится о детях и хочет чтобы все пошли осенью в школу. на казахском языке. это должно быть подводкой к танцу- перестроению с обручами и цветами под патриотическую песню. всем большое спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Tauran

Девочки помогите найти слова песни "Мы пойдём в школу"( "Біз мектепке барамыз") .Пожалуйста. :Blush2:

----------


## лариса 25

> Девочки помогите найти слова песни "Мы пойдём в школу"( "Біз мектепке барамыз") .Пожалуйста.


Может быть это подойдет

----------


## лариса 25

> Может быть это подойдет


 "Мен мектепке барамын" - она есть в сборнике "Балдаурен".

----------

